# World of Warcraft - Performance / Optimierungs Guide ( Win 7 und 8 )



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Mai 2014)

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Hi@all !*

Mein Name ist Martin, ich spiele seit der Beta World of Warcraft.
Meinen Feral Druiden Mehlstaub spiele ich seit Release sehr erfolgreich.

Warum möchte ich diesen Guide erstellen ?

World of Warcraft läuft nicht auf allen Systemen optimal, er ruckelt / lagt / hängt.
Als ich im Internet nach Einstellungen und Optimierungen gegoggelt habe,
sind mir so viel verschiedene Seiten zu diesem Thema angezeigt worden.
Mich hat dies so stark genervt, dass nicht alles in einem Guide zusammen gefasst ist, 
daher habe ich mir gedacht, 

*"Das kumuliere ich alles zusammen in einen Guide für alle World of Warcraft Fan´s"*

Über Sinn oder Unsinn des Guides lässt sich bekanntlich streiten.
Ich persönlich habe das alles so ausgeführt und bin sehr zufrieden damit !
Was ihr daraus selber macht, steht euch natürlich frei !

*Alle Einstellungen und Änderungen geschehen auf eigene Gefahr !*
( Alle Einstellungen wurden von mir auf einem Windows 7 Betriebssystem getestet. )

*Von Zeit zu Zeit werde ich den Guide erweitern, mit dem Ziel einen „fast perfekten“ Guide zu erstellen. 
Dazu brauch ich eure Hilfe ! Sei es Erfahrungen mit bestimmten Einstellungen oder Probleme auf die ihr gestoßen seid.*
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Möchtet ihr dass nicht alle selber Optimierungen und alleine Einstellen, oder hab gar Probleme damit,
dann könnt ihr euch bei mir in meinem "Hilfetelefon via Teamspeak" melden.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...fetelefon-via-teamspeak-zusammenstellung.html
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Punkte zur Optimierung :*

*1.* Treiber aktualisieren
*2.* Programme / Hintergrund Programme deaktivieren
*3.* Auslagerungsdatei anpassen
*4.* SSD optimieren
*5.* Festplatten Indizierung deaktivieren
*6.* Prozessor Core Parking deaktivieren
*7.* Prefetch deaktivieren
*8.* Windows 7 Firewall Portfreigabe
*9.* Windows Timer Resolution verbessern
*10.* Windows Timestamps deaktivieren
*11.* Netzwerkverbindung / Internet optimieren und beschleunigen
*12.* Windows aufräumen
*13.* Defragmentieren

*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*1. Treiber aktualisieren ( Windows 7 & 8 )*


Spoiler



Es dürfte wohl jedem klar sein, dass aktuell Treiber für die Hardware mit zu dem wichtigsten gehört.

AMD Grafiktreiber und Chipsatztreiber findet ihr hier :
Grafikkarten, Prozessoren und Medienlösungen - AMD

Nvidia Grafiktreiber sollten auf dieser Seite runter zu laden sein :
Marktführer für Visual Computing | Grafikprozessoren und Chips | NVIDIA

Intel Chipsatztreiber, Intel Rapid Technologie ( SATA Treiber ) gibt es hier :
Intel Chipsatztreiber Download - ComputerBase
Intel(R) RST/RSTe Drivers (newest: v13.6.0.1002/v4.1.0.1046 WHQL)

Wenn jemand nicht wissen sollte welche Grafikkarte oder welcher Chipsatz in seinen PC ist,
sollte sich die beiden Programme Downloaden und installieren.
Die Programme zeigen detalliert an was alles in deinem System verbaut ist.

CPU-Z - Info-Tool fr Prozessor & Mainboard
GPU-Z Video card GPU Information Utility

Und nicht die Monitortreiber vergessen  !
Der Standard Windowstreiber wird meistens als Plug and Play Treiber angezeigt 
und ist bei weitem nicht optimal, da die "Hz" Zahl eures Monitors falsch angeben wird.
Ich persönlich ziehe einen Hersteller Treiber immer einem Windows Treiber vor.

Googelt mal nach eurem Monitor und sucht dafür den passenden Treiber beim Hersteller.
Meistens ist das keine ausführbare "exe-Datei" sondern ein Zip Ordner.
Erstellt dazu manuell einen Ordner z.B unter "C:\Programme\Monitortreiber" und kopiert dort die entpackten Dateien rein.
Dann muss man nur noch in der Systemsteuerung / System / Gerätemanager / Monitor / rechtsklick auf Standard Monitor klicken, "Treiber aktualisieren“ wählen und den Pfad angeben, wo Windows den Treiber suchen soll. 
Und schon kann man den Treiber installieren.


*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*2. Programme und Dienste deaktivieren ( Win 7 )*


Spoiler



Windows lädt viele Programme / Dienste automatisch beim Start vor.
Ich halte das persönlich für Schwachsinn.
Viele der Programme / Dienste benötigt man niemals, belegen aber Arbeitsspeicher und kosten Rechenleistung.

Daher deaktivieren wir mal ein paar Programme, das geht wie folgt.
( Start > unten bei dem blinkenden Cursor "msconfig" eingeben )
Es sollte ein Fenster mit dem Namen Systemkonfiguration aufgehen.
Geht jetzt auf „Dienste“.
Dort könnt ihr die Hacken bei folgenden Dienste/Programme rausmachen.
(Wenn ihr manche Programme nicht besitzt könnt ihr die Liste einfach weiter abarbeiten.)

Adobe Acrobat Update Service
Computerbrowser
AMD External Event Utility
AMD FUEL Service
Benachrichtigungsdienst für Systemereignisse
Bluetooth- Unterstützungsdienst 
*( wenn ihr Bluetooth verwendet natürlich nicht deaktivieren )*
Defragmentierung
Diagnosediensthost
Diagnoserichtliniendienst
Diagnosesystemhost
Druckwarteschlange
*( Nicht deaktivieren wenn ihr einen Drucker installiert habt )*
Fax
IP-Hilfsdienst
Leistungsprotokolle und Warnungen
Programmkompatibilitätsdienst- Assistent-Dienst
Remoteregistrierung
Richtlinien zum Entfernen der Smartcard
Server
Server für Threadsortierung
Smartcard
Superfetch
Tablet PC Eingabedienst
Telefonie 
*( Nicht deaktivieren, wenn ihr über einen Surfstick ins Internet geht. )*
Virtueller Datenträger
Webclient
Windows CardSpace
Windows Fehlerberichtserstattungsdienst

Nach dem deaktivieren, der Dienste geht ihr auf den Reiter *"Systemstart".*

Dort werden alle Programme angezeigt die automatisch beim Systemstart mitgeladen werden.
Deaktiviert nur die Programme die ihr kennt und nicht automatisch beim Windowsstart mitgestartet werden müssen/sollen.

Kleiner Tipp ! Nehmt Goggle zur Hilfe und schaut, um welche Programm es sich handelt.
Dann könnt ihr entscheiden, ob ihr es starten möchtet oder eben nicht !

*Deaktiviert nichts wo ihr euch nicht sicher seid zu welchem Programm es gehört !*

Wenn ihr das abgeschlossen habt macht einen Neustart.


*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*3. Auslagerungsdatei anpassen ( Win 7 getestet )*


Spoiler



Start / Systemsteuerung / System und Sicherheit / System / Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen / 
Erweitert / Leistung Einstellung klicken ! / Erweitert / Virtueller Arbeitsspeicher ändern Klicken !
Jetzt seid ihr im richtigen Untermenu.

*1.*
Habt ihr eine Festplatte, dann sollte man den Hacken bei Auslagerungdateigröße für alle Laufwerke automatisch verwalten deaktivieren !
Den Punkt bei "Benutzerdefinierte Größe" Festlegen anklicken !
Anfangs- und Maximalgröße sollten beide dem unten angegebenen Empfohlenen Wert entsprechen.
"OK" klicken und dann "Übernehmen" wählen und anschließend wird dich Windows auffordern, 
einen Neustart zu machen.

*2.*
Wenn ihr 2 Festplatten habt, macht die Auslagerungsdatei so wie oben Punkt 1. beschrieben, 
achtet darauf, dass die Platte nicht die Systempartition ist !
Die einzige Ausnahme ist, sofern ihr eine SSD habt. Dann kommt dort die Auslagerungsdatei rauf !


*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*4. SSD optimieren*


Spoiler



Habe hier diesen SSD - Guide gefunden, selber kann ich denn nicht besser machen 

http://www.pc-experience.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=30040


*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*5. Festplatten Indizierung deaktivieren ( Win 7 getestet )*


Spoiler



Geht dazu auf euren "Arbeitsplatz" oder in den "Windows Explorer". 

Macht einen Rechtsklick auf eure Festplatte und geht auf „Eigenschaften“.
Dort unter "Allgemein" ganz unten den Hacken deaktivieren.
( Zulassen, dass für Dateien auf diesem Laufwerk Inhalte zusätzlich zu Dateieigenschaften indiziert werden.)
Übernehmen klicken und dann wird man nach paar Sekunden darauf aufmerksam gemacht, 
dass man nicht alle Dateien ändern kann. 
Wichtig ist, dass ihr in diesem Fall auf „ALLE IGNORIEREN“ klickt!

Dieses kann je nach dem wie viele Dateien auf der Festplatte sind sehr lange dauern !
Das ganze mit allen Festplatten durchführen.


*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*6. Prozessor Core Parking deaktivieren ( Win 7 getestet )*


Spoiler



Auf dieser Website ist das alles genau beschrieben ( Englisch ).
Unten ist ein Download-Link zu einem kleinen Tool das ihr Downloaden solltet.

http://www.coderbag.com/Programming-C/Disable-CPU-Core-Parking-Utility

Führt das Programm aus und klickt auf „Unpark all“.
Es kann wieder geschlossen werden, wenn Unparked angezeigt wird.

Danach macht bitte einen Neustart.


*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*7. Prefetch deaktivieren ( Win 7 getestet )*


Spoiler



Geht in die Regedit ( Start > unten bei dem blinkenden Cursor "Regedit" eingeben )

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE \ SYSTEM \ CurrentControlSet \ Control \ Session Manager \ Memory Management \ PrefetchParameters

Eintrag EnablePrefetcher sollte mit dem Wert 3 Eingetragen sein. Setzt den Wert auf 0.
Eintrag EnableSuperretch sollte mit dem Wert 3 Eingetragen sein. Setzt den Wert auf 0.

Danach macht bitte einen Neustart.


*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*8. Windows 7 Firewall Portfreigabe für World of Warcraft ( Win 7 getestet )*


Spoiler



1. Klicke auf Start > Systemsteuerung > System und Sicherheit > Windows-Firewall
2. Klicke links auf Erweiterte Einstellungen > Eingehende Regeln auswählen
3. Klicke im rechten Frame auf Neue Regel
4. Klicke auf den Port-Knopf und dann auf Weiter
5. Wähle den TCP-Knopf
6. Geben im Feld Spezifischer Lokaler Port die Zahl 3724 ein und bestätigen Sie mit Weiter
7. Klicken auf Verbindung zulassen, gefolgt von Weiter
8. Stelle sicher, dass die Kästchen Domain, Öffentlich, und Privat alle markiert sind
9. Klicke auf Weiter und gib einen Namen für die Regel (z.B "Port 3724" etc) ein, gefolgt von Abschließen
Wiederhole die Schritte 3-9 für die TCP-Portnummern 1119, 1120, 4000, 6112, 6113, 6114, sowie 6881 - 6999. 

Das sind alle Ports für World of Warcraft, World of Warcraft Launcher und dem Spielclient frei.


*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*9. Windows Timer Resolution verbessern ( Win 7 getestet )*


Spoiler



Ladet euch auf der Website 

http://www.lucashale.com/timer-resolution/

Die ZIP Datei "TimerResolution.zip" herunter, die Software ist Freeware, somit kostenlos !

*Auch wenn da für Windows XP dran steht, es ist auch für Windows 7 32 und 64bit geeignet !*

Entpackt die TimerResolution.exe in einen neu erstellten Ordner z.B "C:\Program Files (x86)\Set Timer Resulotion\TimerResolution.exe".
Jetzt müsst ihr nur noch dafür sorgen, dass diese Datei automatisch mit Windows gestartet wird,
in dem ihr sie als Verknüpfung in den Autostartordner kopiert, fertig !

Danach macht bitte einen Neustart 
und schaut ob es wie angedacht mit Windows gestartet wird.
Jetzt nur noch auf *"Maximum"* in dem geöffneten Fenster klicken.

*Ganz wichtig ! Minimiert das Fenster !

Ihr dürft auf keine Fall das Programm schließen, sonst sind die Einstellungen nicht mehr wirksam !*

Unter diesem Link ist ein Video von Carsten, der genau erklärt, wie man es einstellt und was es bewirkt. 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/CPU-H...sis-3-einfaches-Tool-machts-moeglich-1078331/

Bei mir auf meinem System bringt diese Tool verdammt viel, da World of Warcraft zu 90% im CPU-Limit ist !
Das kann von System zu System unterschiedlich ausgeprägt sein, ausprobieren, es lohnt sich immens.


*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*10. Windows Timestamps deaktivieren ( Win 7 getestet )*


Spoiler



Das sich Windows merken kann, wann zuletzt auf diese oder jene Datei zugegriffen wurde, mag ja sehr eindrucksvoll sein. 
Einen realen Nutzwert für den Homeuser besteht aber nicht, 
daher kann man diese unnötigen Schreibzugriffe auf der SSD oder HDD deaktivieren.

Das geht recht einfach, über unsere Eingabeaufforderung.
Diese unbedingt mit "Administratorrechten" öffnen !
(Start-Alle Programme-Zubehör-Eingabeaufforderung. Rechtsklick darauf und bei Administrator den hacken machen.)

Dort geben wir dann folgenden Eintrag ein:

*FSUTIL behavior set disablelastaccess 1*

"Achtung nicht vertippen !"

Das ganze mit "Enter" bestätigen und macht danach einen Neustart !


*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Performance / Optimierungs Guide*

Platzhalter ! 1


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Performance / Optimierungs Guide*

Platzhalter ! 2


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Performance / Optimierungs Guide*

So alle guten Dinge sind drei ! Ich habe nicht vor zu Spammen !


----------



## Cross-Flow (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Performance / Optimierungs Guide*

Mehlstaub war nen klasse Vanilla Drood, bist du das Orginal oder nur nen Namefaker ? 

 Persönlich musste ich feststellen das der Wechsel von 7 auf 8.1 mir mehr gebracht hat als alle anderen WoW "Tuning Guides". Naja kommt auch sehr auf die verwendeten Add Ons und den Raid selbst an ...

 Vergiss nicht zu erwähnen das man bei NV Karten der WoW64.exe den Energiesparmodus auf "Höchstleistung" setzen sollte. Bringt auch noch einiges !!!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Performance / Optimierungs Guide*

Hi Cross-Flow

Ja ich bin das Orginal. 

Flow sagt mir auch etwas, hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge  

Server : Nozdormu, 
Klasse : Taurenkrieger 
Gilde : Untotenschutzverein 
ist das korrekt ? 

Das mit dem Enegriesparmodus werde ich erwähnen, danke dir dafür !


----------



## Cross-Flow (23. Mai 2014)

Nein leider nicht  Ingame nic und Forums Acc hier haben nichts miteinander zutun 

Aber dicken Respekt von mir für dich. Wie gesagt die vanilla feral pvp vids waren echt der Hammer! Hab selbst bis Ende bc drood gezoggt und bin zu swp auf enhancer umgestiegen weil feral dps leider ein Witz war und tanken wollte ich nicht mehr... 

Btt:
Hast du paar sinnvolle config Einträge finden können bei deiner Suche?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Performance / Optimierungs Guide*

Danke dir für dein Lob !

Bisher habe ich nur den einen Eintrag in die config.wtf gemacht und der hat mich überrascht.

SET timingMethod "X"

Das "X" in die folgenden Zahlen ändern. 
"0" - Ist die Auto Einstellung daher nicht in der Config.wtf zu finden.
"1" - CPU´s die nicht syncron arbeiten, davon profitiert man am meisten. 
"2" - CPU´s die syncron sind, was auch immer das bedeutet.

Ich habe die Einstellung SET timingMethod "1" getestet 
und diese Einstellung macht auf meinem Notebook einen recht großen Performance Unterschied.
Einfach mal ausprobieren kannst nichts kaputt machen.
Einfach in die config.wtf eintragen ganz an dass Ende kopieren, Datei speichern, fertig.
Wenn du keine Unterschied bemerkst kannst es so lassen,
wenn du merken solltest das es irgendwie negativ ist, den Eintrag einfach wieder löschen.

Bin gespannt wie es bei dir sich auswirkt.

Bin weiter auf der Suche nach sinnvollen config.wtf Einträgen.

Btw: Ende diese Jahr kommt kommt wieder ein neues PVP Video von mir raus


----------



## Cross-Flow (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Performance / Optimierungs Guide*

Hab es jetzt mal getestet mit nem 3570K @ 4,2 Ghz und einer GTX 780 @ aktuellem Beta:

Mit der Einstellung auf "0" habe ich auf einem leeren Server im Gasthaus 2 Fps mehr gehabt als mit "1" oder "2" ...

Viel schlimmer fand ich jedoch das sich das Game nur bei jedem 4 oder 5 Versuch starten ließ. Bei den restlichen Versuchen verabschiedete sich jedes mal der GraKa Treiber.

Entweder ist das nur bei mir so oder Windows 8.1 regelt das schon optimal von selbst 

Mich würde mal interessieren welche Add-Ons du verwendest und welche Grafikeinstellungen du hast.

Bei Malkorok 25er HC z.B. hatte ich unter Windows 7 direkt beim pull wenn BL anging Drops in Richtung 23 FPS. Mit 8.1 jetzt hatte ich keine mehr unter 32 FPS. Kann aber auch am DX11 Wundertreiber von NV liegen ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Performance / Optimierungs Guide*

Das sind meine Einstellungen für mein Notebook ( Projekt 2 Link in der Signatur )
Bilder unten ! Läuft für ein Notebook das ich 2010 gekauft habe noch recht gut.
Die Ramtimings habe ich noch mit CPU Tweaker 2.0 gesenkt denn das kann ich im Notebookbios nicht.
Die Grafikeinheit ist übertaktet.

Ich würde bei dir vieles an deinen Einstellungen ändern.

- Multisampling *4x *
- Vertikal-Sync *Deaktiviert*
- Texturqualität *Hoch* 
- Texturfilterung 2xAnisotrop 
Grund hierfür ist 16x kostet recht viel Leistung und bei 2x sieht man absolut keinen Grafischen Unterschied kannst gern selber überprüfen.
- Projezierte Texturen *aktiviert*
- Sichtweite *Gut*
- Umgebungsdetails *Hoch*
- Bodenobjektdichte *Gut*
- Schattenqualität *Mittel* 
Grund hierfür ist das berechnet die CPU und zwischen Mittel 
und hoch muss man den Unterschied suchen. 
Die Performance ist aber bei mittel deutlich besser als mit Hoch.
- Flüssigkeitdetails *Ultra* 
Relativ Shaderlastig aber das bei deiner Grafikkarte kein Problem.
- Sonnenstrahlen *Niedrig*
- Partikeldichte *Mittel* 
Ist sehr CPU lastig daher auch hier sparen.
- SSAO *Niedrig*

- Dreifach Buffering *Deaktiviert*
- Eingabeverzögerung *Aktiviert*
- Hardware Cursor *Aktiviert*
- Grafikschnittstelle *Direct X 11*

- Netzwerk Geschwindigkeit optimieren *Haken dran*
- IPv6 *Haken dran* 
Wenn keine Probleme mit der Verbindung hast also keine Abbrüche etc.
- Kampflog *hacken weg* kostet verdammt viel Internetbandbreite 
und ist nur für Logfiles die auf eine Website geladen werden nützlich sonst total überflüssig Leistung verschenkt.

Kleine Anmerkung, gesenkte Ram Timings und höherer Ramtakt wirkt sich bei viel CPU Last (Raid´s etc)
in WOW sehr gut auf die min FPS aus, sie brechen dann nicht mehr so stark ein.

Mit dem Nvidia Inspector kann man noch vieles Treiberseitig optimieren wenn du das auch wissen möchtest melden 

Was die Addons angeht bin ich aktuell auf ein minimum reduziert weil Notebook und so.
Erst wenn ich mein großen Rechner ( Projekt 2 Link in der Signatur ) fertig gestellt habe werde auch alle Addons installiert die ich benötige.


----------



## rhyn2012 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Performance / Optimierungs Guide*

Was ich aber mal loben möchte, das wirklich sehr, sehr aufgeräumte Interface.


Hm.. Würden diese Tuningmaßnahmen einem AMD ordentlich die Sporen geben?
Kanns mal wieder nicht testen, aber würds gut was bringen?
Sagen wir mal, einem AMD FX 8320 @ 4 GHz, 8 GB Ram@1600 MHz


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Performance / Optimierungs Guide*

Es bewirkt auf allen Rechner etwas positives, bei einem mehr beim anderen weniger.

Wenn ich wieder Zeit finde wird weiter geschrieben  
Aktuell geht aber mein Projekt ( Projekt 1 in der Signatur ) vor.


----------



## XAbix (26. Mai 2014)

Auch auf MacOs??

Spiele hin und wider mal am MacBook, aber da läuft es total flüssig auch mit retina Auflösung ..


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Performance / Optimierungs Guide*

Mit MacOs hatte ich bisher nichts zu tun daher leider nein. 
Dieser Guide ist für Windows 7 und 8 gedacht.


----------



## XAbix (26. Mai 2014)

Aso, nP

Danke trotzdem


----------



## Horstinator90 (7. Juni 2014)

Dank dir Cat!  

Dadurch konnte ich ein paar fps rauskitzeln  

Spielst du selber auch WoW?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (7. Juni 2014)

Ja, spiele auch WOW daher auch dieser angefangene Guide 

*Update :*

Habe ein klein weniger erweitert !


----------



## Markzzman (8. Juni 2014)

Schönes Ding !
Vllt. hilft es dem, einem oder anderen.

Konnte dem ganzen auch was abgewinnen, das man dem Harken beim Kampflog ausmachen kann.

Grüße von Eredar


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. Juni 2014)

Danke dir Markzzman !

*Update :*

Punkt 8 und 9 hinzugefügt !


----------



## TheSebi41 (9. Juni 2014)

Ist sehr schön, obwohl ich selber nicht spiele 
Aber vieles gilt ja eigentlich für jeden (Spiele-)PC 


> Telefonie
> (Nicht deaktivieren wenn ihr über einen Surfstick ins Internet geht)


Gut das du das dazuschreibst, ich habe da schon mal sehr lange gesucht, warum der Stick nicht geht


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. Juni 2014)

TheSebi41 schrieb:


> Ist sehr schön, obwohl ich selber nicht spiele
> Aber vieles gilt ja eigentlich für jeden (Spiele-)PC



Ja, wenn man es genau nimmt gelten diese "Tuning Tipps" für jeden Spiele PC !
Nur ein paar wenige spezifische sind für World of Warcraft.


----------



## eagle*23* (12. Juni 2014)

Kann es eigentlich sein dass SLI bei WOW Treiberabstürze verursacht ?  Andere Spiele laufen aber WOW mit weniger Auslastung auf den Karten kackt manchmal Treiber ab.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (12. Juni 2014)

Hi eagle*23* 

Denke nicht das es an SLI liegt das Problem habe auch Single GPU System, egal ob AMD oder Nvidia.
Was ich selber schon festgestellte habe wenn ich Aero von Windows 7 deaktiviere habe ich diese "resets" nicht mehr.
Es kann sogar soweit gehen das WOW hängt und nicht weiter geht und man im Taskmanager den Prozess beenden muss.
Die Windows eigene Farbschemenverwaltung "resetet" sich meist auch mit, was ein Anzeichen dafür ist das das Aero "spinnt".
Das alles ist nur eine Vermutung das es daran liegen kann.

Versuch es mal mit deaktiviertem Aero mehr fällt mir nicht ein was es noch sein könnte !

Gib mal "WOW keine Rückmeldung 5.4" in Goggle ein, die Foren sind voll damit und keiner hat ne Lösung !

Gruß
Mehlstaub the Cat


----------



## sebnitschke (31. Juli 2014)

Ich hab auch mal ne Frage:
hab ne R9 290 TriX OC, fast alles auf Ultra, bis auf Ground clutter und view distance und nur 4xMSAA (glaub ich).
Ich hab im LFR bei bosskämpfen öfter mal Framedrops auf so 30-35fps. Bleibt alles spielbar aber finds komisch, da ich dachte die graka kann das ab. Auch wenn ich auf nem vieh fliege, droppen die fps manchmal nur ganz kurz von 60 auf 58 und ich sehe ein merkliches ruckeln an bergen oder bäumen oder so.
Bin da n bissl enttäuscht, weil ich das alles mit meiner HD 5830 vorher auch hatte. Da waren die Einstellungen nur auf High ohne MSAA, aber selbe fps. 
Ich denke, dass der Leistungsunterschied der beiden Karten recht groß ist, sodass ich vor allem im Raid stabile 60fps haben sollte.
Oder liegts vielleicht einfach nur an WoW?

Restsystem entnehmt der Signatur; treiber alle aktuell


----------



## NuVirus (31. Juli 2014)

Liegt wohl an der CPU, auf welchem Takt läuft die?


----------



## Markzzman (31. Juli 2014)

Liegt an der CPU.
Entweder ordentlich Takt draufgeben oder auf eine aktuelle CPU wechseln.

WoW kann deine 290 nicht mal ordentlich auslasten, daher spielt deine dicke GPU da nicht die große Rolle.
Versuch mal über den den Treiber 8x Supersampling ohne irgendwelche Filterungen zu erzwingen.


----------



## sebnitschke (31. Juli 2014)

Cpu läuft @stock also 3,2ghz.
Wundert mich ehrlich gesagt etwas, da die cpu-auslastung nie über 60% geht.
Vor allem beim einsamen rumfliegen nicht, wo es diese leichten ruckler gibt.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (31. Juli 2014)

sebnitschke schrieb:


> Cpu läuft @stock also 3,2ghz.
> Wundert mich ehrlich gesagt etwas, da die cpu-auslastung nie über 60% geht.
> Vor allem beim einsamen rumfliegen nicht, wo es diese leichten ruckler gibt.


Das liegt auch mit an der Festplattengeschwindigkeit. Da muss im kurzer Zeit viel geladen werden beim fliegen.


----------



## NuVirus (31. Juli 2014)

Kannst mal versuchen Vsync abzuschalten falls an, das sollte evtl die Ruckler in der freien Welt reduzieren da dort die CPU nicht so stark limitieren sollte.

Wow nutzt einfach nicht alle Kerne deswegen sieht die Auslastung seltsam aus, die CPU kann sogar limitieren wenn kein einzelner Kern voll ausgelastet ist.


----------



## sebnitschke (31. Juli 2014)

Also ich versteh das mal so, dass es eher an WoW liegt, als an meinem Rechner. 
Ohne V-sync bin ich in der Welt oder in Städten so bei 110-115fps. Hatte das aktiviert, weil meine Graka dann laut únd heiß wurde. Ich teste es aber einfach nachher nochmal


----------



## NuVirus (31. Juli 2014)

Läuft es bei so vielen FPS dann ohne Ruckler in der freien Welt beim fliegen?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (31. Juli 2014)

Die CPU mal leicht übertakten, dann weißt schnell ob sie limitiert, was ich auch zu 100% glaube das sie das tut 

Auch bei ein paar Grafikeinstellungen werden die zu berechneten Daten großteils von der CPU übernommen.

Mach mal folgendes !

- Multisampling 4x 
- Vertikal-Sync Aktiviert
- Texturqualität Hoch 
- Texturfilterung 16xAnisotrop 
- Projezierte Texturen aktiviert
- Sichtweite Gut
- Umgebungsdetails Ultra
- Bodenobjektdichte Ultra
- Schattenqualität Mittel 
- Flüssigkeitdetails Ultra 
- Sonnenstrahlen Niedrig
- Partikeldichte Mittel 
- SSAO Niedrig

- Dreifach Buffering Deaktiviert
- Eingabeverzögerung Aktiviert
- Hardware Cursor Aktiviert
- Grafikschnittstelle Direct X 11

Versuch es mal mit diesen Einstellungen.

Die Schattenqualität, die Partikeldichte und die Sichtweite sind sehr CPU lastig !

Je mehr bei der Sichtweite zu sehen ist je mehr Dreiecksdaten (Polygondaten) muss die CPU berechnen.


----------



## Markzzman (31. Juli 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Mach mal folgendes !
> 
> - Multisampling 4x



Bzw. versuch mal 8 faches Supersampling über den Treiber einzustellen.
Sollte so aussehen: Pic-Upload.de - Unbenannt.jpg
Bringt mehr Last auf die GPU.

Und sieht am hübschesten aus.

Ciao


----------



## sebnitschke (31. Juli 2014)

Gerade mal die Einstellungen in ner Hero getestet. Bei viel Gerangel ist es das gleiche, fps gehn n bissl runter 
Dann werd ich mich vielleicht mal ans OCen machen müssen oder mich damit abfinden. Ist ja spielbar


----------



## Markzzman (31. Juli 2014)

Viel Takt kann gerade bei WoW nie Schaden. 
Kannst hier ja mal berichten.


----------



## sebnitschke (1. August 2014)

Sofern ich am WE mal Zeit (und Lust) finde, versuch ich mal ein bisschen rum und berichte dann


----------



## Noxxphox (6. August 2014)

Nette guide, werde das malalles machn... Spiele zwar mit 144fps aber in nagrand und hyal brutale einbrüche, ev kann ich damid gegnwirkn


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. August 2014)

Wie schon geschrieben ist noch nicht Final. Wenn ich wieder mehr zeit habe werde ich den Guide erweitern.


----------



## Horstinator90 (6. August 2014)

Welche Einstellungen sind eigentlich CPU lästig? Und welche eher in Richtung GPU?

Partikeldichte, Schatten und Sichtweite sind CPU Fresser oder? 

Will meine Einstellungen optimieren, weil muss nicht auf Ultra sein damit WoW hübsch ist 

LG
Horstii


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (6. August 2014)

Genau so wie ich schon in Post 32 geschrieben habe.

Die Schattenqualität, die Partikeldichte und die Sichtweite (ab hoch) sind sehr CPU lastig !


----------



## infantri (14. August 2014)

Man darf bei der cpu auslastung eins nicht vergessen, jedes tool das in % die kern auslastung an gibt, liest die gesamt leistung aus und nie die einzel kern leistung, das heisst wenn dort 60% steht kann es trotzdem sein das kern 0 oder 1 bei 80-100% läuft und somit lagt es dann eben.

WOW unterstützt nur bis zu 2 kerne, und solange das so ist bleibt gibt es nur ein weg, eine ordentliche CPU einzelkern leistung mit etwas takt nach oben, wobei mir je 100mhz im schnitt 1fps bringen, das bedeutet ich müste min 500mhz am takt schrauben um meine min fps von 30 auf 35 zu schrauben, und selbst dann kommt es immernoch drauf an in welchem gebiet bzw schlachtfeld ich unterwegs bin, um so mehr (mobs/leute/effecte) um so schlimmer wird es natürlich.

Will man fix eine lösung haben die gut und gerne mal 10-15fps bringen sollte man entweder am SCHATTEN oder an der SICHT WEITE schrauben, von sehr hoch auf hoch bringt da schon einiges.

MFG


----------



## Noxxphox (14. August 2014)

Ich versteh ned was ihr alle für probs habt...
Hd alles auf ultra 80-144fps
Whql auf ultra 70-80fps
4k alles auf ultra 30-60fps


----------



## NuVirus (14. August 2014)

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, außerhalb von 25er Bossfights ja aber im Bossfight minimal 70-80 FPS kann ich nicht so ganz glauben einfach mal LFR gehen und auf die FPS im Bossfight achten, ich rede von minimum FPS als Avg kann ich es mir schon eher vorstellen durch SLI denn außerhalb vom Bossfight limitiert meine GTX 670 OC.


----------



## Noxxphox (14. August 2014)

Ich hab im bossfight meistens so 90-120fps...
Ich komme im lfr nie unter 90fps in. Hd.... Und raiden geh ich nur in hd....


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (14. August 2014)

Kann hinkommen, ich habe mit meiner Radeon 7950 gut übertaktet, minimal 52 FPS im 25er SoO Raid (Garrosh).
Bei mir ist alles auf Ultra mit 8x Multisampling.

@infantri 

Übernehme mal diese Einstellungen bei deinem Rechner solltes das schon sehr viel bringen.
Einstellungen für Full HD !

- Multisampling 4x 
- Vertikal-Sync Aktiviert
- Wiederhohlrate (das was dein Monitor maximal kann)
- Texturqualität Hoch 
- Texturfilterung 16xAnisotrop 
- Projezierte Texturen aktiviert

- Sichtweite Gut
- Umgebungsdetails Gut
- Bodenobjektdichte Gut
- Schattenqualität Mittel 
- Flüssigkeitdetails Ultra 
- Sonnenstrahlen Niedrig
- Partikeldichte Mittel 
- SSAO Niedrig

- Dreifach Buffering Deaktiviert
- Eingabeverzögerung Aktiviert
- Hardware Cursor Aktiviert
- Grafikschnittstelle Direct X 11


Schatten auf Mittel ist ganz wichtig ! Deine CPU gibt nicht mehr her !
Partikeldichte entlastet ebenso sehr stark die CPU.
Sichtweite auf gut ist mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## infantri (16. August 2014)

@mehrstaubthecat, Die einstellungen hab ich schon durch,seit dem fx hab ich soweit keine probleme mehr auf max einstellung ausser bei ordos, aber ich glaube da ruckelts bei jedem^^

Ich spiele zur zeit die beta und a gibt es eine feine otion das man mehrere einstellung als profiel speichern kann, das heisst fürs farmen kann man schön alles auf max stellen und für 25er raids kann man sich die grafik etwas anpassen.

Fakt ist natürluch das die amds algemein in der min fps sehr im keller gehen, mir fällt es immer wieder auf wenn ich mit kolegen spiele die den 3570/3820/4770 haben, jede cpu liegt gut 10-15 fps über meiner min fps.

Solange meine fps nicht unter 35 geht ist es gut spielbar.

MFG


----------



## Horstinator90 (16. August 2014)

Welche Einstellung sollte ich für ein Phenom II x4 965 BE und einer HD6850 einstellen? Hab aktuell alles @Stock. Sollte ich dem Phenom bissien Feuer untern Hintern machen?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. August 2014)

Gib mir mal mehr Angaben zu deinem System.
Welches Board welcher Kühler welches RAM ?
Was sind deine aktuellen Einstellungen mach mal Screens !
In welcher Auflösung spielst du ?

Dann kann ich auch dir sagen wie weit du übertakten kannst
und mit welchen Einstellungen dann WOW gut läuft.


----------



## Horstinator90 (16. August 2014)

AMD Phenom II x4 965 BE @Stock
Gigabyte GA-790XTA-UD4
8GB Corsair XMS3 1333 MHz
Powercolor PCS+ HD6850
BeQuiet Dark Rock Pro 2
Nzxt H440
3x BeQuiet Silentwings2 120mm in der Front
1x Enermax Appolish Red 140mm am Heck
Enermax Modu80 mit 525Watt

Was musst noch wissen für Daten?

Auflösung auf Full HD

Einstellung sind auf Hoch, außer Schatten der ist auf mittel. Vsync of, Multisampling ist auf x4 antistropische filter auf x4

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. August 2014)

1333Mhz Ramtakt ist bei einem Phenom schon sehr wenig. 
Naja machen wir das beste drauß 

Ab ins Bios und den Refernztakt auf 210Mhz

Dein Phenom Multi sollte gerade auf 17 stehen 210 x 17 = 3570 Mhz.
Das kannst mal mit 1.4V Vcore testen, achte drauf das du unter 62Grad CPU Temp bist.
Wenn du unter 62 Grad bleibst dann kannst noch einen Multi höher gehen auf 18 und das mal testen.
18 x 210 = 3780 MHz dürfte das maximale sein das braucht dann ca. 1.45V Vcore.
Wieder Temps beachten !!!

Die CPU NB Multi sollte 10 sein geht da mal auf 12. 
12 x 210 = 2510 MHz CPU-NB Takt das sollten unter 1.4V CPU-NB Spannung machbar sein, das auch mal testen.

Der Speicher sollte auf einem Multi von 6,666 sein 6,666 x 210 = 1400Mhz das solltest mit eine DRAM Spannung unter 1.6V schaffen das ebenso testen

Deiner Grafikkarte kannst du mit dem MSI Afterbruner auch noch einen Leichten Schubs geben !

820 MHz Chip und 1100 Mhz Speicher sollten bei deiner Grafikkarte Standard sein,
920 MHZ Chip und 1150 MHz schaffen aber soweit alle, das mal testen !

Powerlimit auf 20% so das insgesamt 120% hast.

Vergiss  nicht die Treiber zu aktualisieren !

Alles weitere kannst bei diesem "Leichten" OC auf Standard lassen. Sollte so laufen.

Zu deinen Einstellungen für WOW.

- Multisampling 2x                   "4x was du aktuell hast, ist zuviel für deine Grafikkarte!"
- Vertikal-Sync Aktiviert          "Lass das aktiviert ist ein viel angenehmeres Spielgefühl speziell in WOW."
- Wiederhohlrate (das was dein Monitor maximal kann)
- Texturqualität Hoch 
- Texturfilterung 2xAnisotrop 
- Projezierte Texturen aktiviert

- Sichtweite Gut
- Umgebungsdetails Gut
- Bodenobjektdichte Gut
- Schattenqualität Mittel 
- Flüssigkeitdetails Ultra 
- Sonnenstrahlen Deaktiviert
- Partikeldichte Mittel 
- SSAO Deaktiviert

- Dreifach Buffering Deaktiviert
- Eingabeverzögerung Aktiviert
- Hardware Cursor Aktiviert
- Grafikschnittstelle Direct X 11


----------



## infantri (16. August 2014)

Hat jemand mal getestet wie gut wow mit höherem speichertakt skalliert?

Würde mich mal interessieren da mein fx ja 1866mhz unterstützt, dann würde ich die 1600ter tauschen.

MFG


----------



## Horstinator90 (16. August 2014)

Danke MehlstaubCat für dein Beitrag

Also ich hatte den Phenom schon auf 3,9 GHz, allerdings hab ich nur mit Multi von 19 oder so, ich glaub ich kann kein fixen vcore eingeben hab damals deswegen mit einen Offsets von +0,75 gearbeitet, NB und HT hatte ich auf 2,2 mit einen offsets von +0,25 temps waren auf 65grad max,

Das der RAM Müll ist weis ich  wollte mir deswegen den G.Skill TridendX 2400mhz kaufen, ist der zu "overpowerd"?

Über den Referenz Takt zu OC hab ich noch nie gemacht bringt das mehr? Mein RAM ist aktuell auf 1.65V spezifiziert soll ich dann mit mehr MHz weniger Volt geben?

Soll ich Cool & Quiet und C1E ausschalten? Weil im OC ist doch kacke wenn er im idle modus mit volle Pulle fährt.

Fragen über Fragen ^^ hoffe ich Nerv dich damit nicht ^^


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. August 2014)

infantri schrieb:


> Hat jemand mal getestet wie gut wow mit höherem speichertakt skalliert?
> 
> Würde mich mal interessieren da mein fx ja 1866mhz unterstützt, dann würde ich die 1600ter tauschen.
> 
> MFG



Skaliert relativ gut, da WOW sehr oft im CPU Limit ist und dann die Speichergeschwindigkeit sehr gut durchschlägt, speziell die Min. FPS steigen sehr gut an !

Für deine FX kannst du locker 2133Mhz CL9 einbauen die laufen zu 100% immer. Vergiss die CPU-NB nicht zu übertakten das bringt mehr als nur die CPU zu übertakten !
Bei vielen Fx ist bei 2.6Ghz schluss aber 80% schaffen locker 2400-2500Mhz CPU-NB Takt das alles unter 1.4V Spannung.


So zu die Horst 

Wenn du schon 3.9 Ghz hast ist alles supi mach die CPU NB Takt noch hoch und kauf dir besseren Ram.
2400Mhz schaft dein Phenom nicht die meisten machen bei ca 2000Mhz dicht .

Aber es gibt eine GSkill Kit G.Skill Sniper DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1866, CL9-10-9-28 (F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR)

Die sind gut und günstig haben Samsung IC´s drunter kommen locker auf 2000Mhz bei den gleichen Timings.

Bleib bei 1.65V wenn dein Ram das so will !

Cool And Quit und C1E ausschalten !


----------



## infantri (16. August 2014)

Werde ich bei gelegenheit mal testen was die NB bringt glaub 2,2ghz ist der standart.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. August 2014)

Richtig ! Daher mal ein, zwei Multis hoch und testen, bleib dabei bei maximal 1.4v CPU-NB Spannung dann passt alles.


----------



## Horstinator90 (16. August 2014)

Mehlstaub du bist der beste ^^

Ich wollte den 2400mhz kaufen um den ggf. Im neuen system (i7 4790k) zu nutzen, 

Kann man den RAM nicht "runtertakten" auf 2000 oder so und timings zu schärfen?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. August 2014)

Ja Runtertakten geht soweit normal immer dann auch mit schärfern Timings ist halt dann ein Geduldsspiel.
Wenn man sich mit OC noch nicht wirklich tiefergreifend befasst hat kann das schwer werden stabil zu bekommen.


----------



## Horstinator90 (16. August 2014)

Ja RamOC bin ich ein Noob, also lieber den 1866mhz kaufen den du mir empfohlen hast?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. August 2014)

Jo mit den 70Euro machst nix falsch, denn noch leicht übertakten ist das beste was machen kannst.
Für deinen Phenom wohl gemerkt, wenn du eine Intel i7 haben wirst, in naher Zukunft, ist der Speicher nicht das beste was bekommen kannst !


----------



## Horstinator90 (16. August 2014)

Ja, es könnte noch 2-4 Monate dauern, ich werde den 1866Mhz kaufen, den bekommt dann mein Bruder mit dem Phenom, soll ich den RAM oc'en bis der neue kommt? LG 

Welches Windows empfielst du eig. Bzgl wow, win7 oder win8.1?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. August 2014)

Jo bis 210 Referenztakt und 1400Mhz mach das auch dein 1333MHz Speicher mit. 
Versuchs, passieren wird nichts, außer das er halt instabil sein kann, was ich aber nicht glaube.

Empfehlen kann ich dir nicht wirklich ein Windows. Ich selber bleibe bei Windows 7, schon schlimm genug das ich wenn ich zu Arbeit gehe, dann Windows 8.1 verwenden MUSS !
Ich mag Windows 8 einfach nicht. Davon abgesehen gibt es nicht wirklich einen Grund sich zwischen Windows 7 oder Windows 8.1 zu entscheiden.
Rein von der Leistung geben die beiden sich in WOW nicht viel.


----------



## Horstinator90 (16. August 2014)

Ok^^ ich werd mich dann mal dran setzten, ich dank dir schon mal für deine Hilfe!

LG
Horstii


----------



## Horstinator90 (17. August 2014)

Sry für Doppelpost, also wo ich den northbridge Hochhausen wollte ist er nicht mehr angegangen, welche Einstellung muss ich hoch ruhen für die northbridge


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (17. August 2014)

CPU PLL Voltage auf 1.85V
DRAM Voltage mal mit 1.65V versuchen
DDR VTT Voltage ist immer die hälfte von der DRAM Voltage in deinem Fall dann 1.65/2=0.825V
NB Voltage 1.2V
SB kannst so lassen
CPU NB VID das die CPU NB Spannung mach mal testweiße 1.4V gehe, da aber wenn es stabil ist wieder schritt weiße runter das macht die CPU ebenfalls wärmer !
CPU Voltage ist die Vcore da die Spannung eintragen die du vor her bei 3.9 GHz auch hattest.

Versuch es mal so bin gespannt.


----------



## Horstinator90 (18. August 2014)

Naja, jetzt läuft er wieder aber ich hab kein Netzwerk mehr, woran kann das liegen? Die CPU pol kann ich nicht auf 1,8 machen der läuft Auf 2,5
Was ich noch komisch finde ist, im BIOS ist der RAM auf unganged mode, im win ist er auf singel 
Hier mal paar screens




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (18. August 2014)

Single Channel das hat nix mit Unganged zu tun 

Ganged ist wenn beide Speicherchannels als ein 128bit Channel läuft.
Unganged ist wenn beide Speicherchannels jeweils als 64bit Channel laufen.

Unganged ist bei meist schneller da mehr parallel Multitask abgearbeitet werden kann.

Wie hast du denn die Ramriegel eingebaut, mach da mal ein Bild davon, denke das sie nicht im Dualchannel eingebaut wurden.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das das F2 Bios das letzte ist für dein Mainboard mal das Bios updaten.

CPU PLL meinte ich auch auf 2.6V sorry mein Fehler.

Die CPU NB VID ist für deine CPU NB Spannung mach die mal auf 1.4V und gehe mit dem CPU NB Multi mal hoch auf ca. 2600Mhz.
Mach da mal zuerst den Multi 12 wenn das läuft 13.

Den HT-Link reduzieren so das er immer über 2000 ist aber nicht viel über 2100Mhz kommt ! 
Bringt mehr Stabilität hier nicht drüber zu kommen.

210 x 10 = 2100Mhz also HT Link Multi auf 10.

CPU Multi mal auf 18 versuchen !

Hast du mal das Bios reseten müssen, wenn ja, dann musst du vielleicht dein Netzwerkcontroller wieder aktivieren auf enabled stellen.

Edit: So habe mal nachgeschaut dein Bios ist nicht aktuell  Zumindest das F3 würde ich drauf machen das F4 scheint ein Beta Bios zu sein.

http://www.gigabyte.de/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3263#bios


----------



## Horstinator90 (18. August 2014)

Also, HT link ist wieder auf 2100, Netzwerk ist auf enabled, geht immer noch nicht, RAM hab ich kacke gebaut, ist nicht richtig verbaut xD 

Hab NB auf 1,4 war 0,3v drüber als normal aber er läuft gerade stabil auf 2519 MHz 

Prime läuft ne Weile schon max temp 50° soll ich NB und CPU mit einen multi weiter hoch gehen? 

BIOS gibt es F4A Beta und F3 normal welches soll ich nehmen?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (18. August 2014)

Nimm das F3 Bios. 

Dann lass mal 2519Mhz bei der CPU NB sehr viel mehr machen die 965er da eh nicht.

Wenn das Stabil ist mit der CPU NB VID wieder langsam runter.

Mit dem CPU Multi kannst auf 18 wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe.
Wenn 19 läuft unter 1.5V dann hast einen guten das sind dann 4GHz einfach testen !

Bleib unter 62 Grad CPU Temp und alles ist ok.

Meine Text oben nicht vergessen zu lesen !

Mal dein Netzwerk reseten und Stecker rein und wieder raus ka warum das nicht geht hat ja mit Overclocking nichts zu tun.


----------



## Horstinator90 (18. August 2014)

Hab gerade ein Problem, hab nach Anleitung den stick formatiert, BIOS entpackt und die Einstellungen in BIOS gemacht, er findet den stick aber nicht fürs Flaschen -.- OK den NB lass ich auf 2520 und geh mit den CPU multi hoch und NB vid runter ^^ aber erst mal muss das Flashen klappen


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. August 2014)

Welches Format hat der Stick?


----------



## Horstinator90 (18. August 2014)

Habs mit fat 32 und fat 16 probiert


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (18. August 2014)

Kann auch am Stick liegen, habe bei mir auch das Problem das nicht alle Sticks erkannt werden im Bios.
Daher habe ich mehrere Sticks zum durchwechseln verwende damit zumindest einer Funktioniert


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (18. August 2014)

Horstinator90 schrieb:


> Habs mit fat 32 und fat 16 probiert


OK. Dann liegt es wirklich am Stick.


MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Kann auch am Stick liegen, habe bei mir auch das Problem das nicht alle Sticks erkannt werden im Bios.
> Daher habe ich mehrere Sticks zum durchwechseln verwende damit zumindest einer Funktioniert


Ich frage lieber nach.


----------



## Horstinator90 (19. August 2014)

BIOS Update etc, alles geklappt, lag am Stick :p anscheinend hat mein Board total schaden xD hatte immer Probleme mit dem LAN Anschluss, jetzt geht ed über haupt nicht  egal  mein Guter Kollege hätte ein MSI 970 Gaming und eine MSI R9 280, beide nur ca 1 Monat alt, er würde mir beides für 200 verkaufen, soll ich zuschlagen und dazu den von dir verlinkten G.Skill 1866er Speicher kaufen?

Den 8320 hat er leidet schon verkauft würde halt mein phenom weiter nutzen, soll ichs machen?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (19. August 2014)

Hmm, 200 Steine würde ich dann liebe in einen gebrauchten Intel stecken, meine Meinung hast auf lange sich mehr Performance in WOW.


----------



## Horstinator90 (19. August 2014)

Dann hab ich das Problem mit der Arschlangsamen Graka ^^ die hd6850 ist halt steinalt xD


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (19. August 2014)

Jo aber zuerst die CPU und Mainbaord das macht zu 90% die Performance in WOW nicht die Grafikkarte ist das entscheidende.


----------



## Horstinator90 (19. August 2014)

Welchen gebrauchten Intel soll ich Augen aufhalten?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (19. August 2014)

Hmm, günstiges Z77 mit einem i5 Vierkernen z.B.


----------



## Noxxphox (19. August 2014)

Jop intel skaliert auch eigener rrfahrung weitazs besser in WoW...
Aleine schon wegn der höheren promhz leistung...
Du schaffst teilweise mit nem sandy 2500 auf 3, 8ghz die aktuele amd generation...


----------



## Horstinator90 (19. August 2014)

Ich mach Nägel mit Köpfen, werde mir nach der Arbeit einen i7 4790k+Gigabyte G1 Sniper z97 + 8GB G.Skill TridentX 2400mhz bestellen ^^

Kein Bock auf gebrauchte Hardware suchen xD

Und werde auf die 8XXer Serie warten und so lange die HD6850 nutzen


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (19. August 2014)

Wow sehr schöne Idee  das dann mit leichtem OC und gut.
Würde aber anders Mainboard nehmen das G1 ist überteuert und bringt sich so den "Gamer" Vorteil.

Völlig ausreichend:
Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 

Ram mimm gleich 16GB:
G.Skill TridentX DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL10-12-12-31 (F3-2400C10D-16GTX)

Und halt den Prozzi:
Intel Core i7-4790K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed (BX80646I74790K)

Kühler kannst zum leichten OC einen guten Luftkühler nehmen.

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094)
oder
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)

Das dann schon echt gut !


----------



## Horstinator90 (19. August 2014)

Sag mir ein schönes Mainboard, was du halt empfielst ^^ wichtig wäre mir ganz schwarz oder schwarz rot, wegen Gehäuse und so ^^


----------



## Buxxdehude (26. August 2014)

Huhu

Habe im Wow Forum den Tipp gelesen, dass man in der Wtf config Datei auch die Anzahl der CPU Cores einstellen kann.

Sprich von 1-8 alles einstellbar. 

Frage: bringt das was? 

Kann ich mit nem Xeon die Einstellung auf 8 nutzen ? Wahrscheinlich nicht oder?

Edit: ich werde das einfach mal auf eigene Faust austesten und überprüfen .


----------



## drebbin (26. August 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Hmm, günstiges Z77 mit einem i5 Vierkernen z.B.



Sollte sich langfristig nicht ein quadcore mit ht lohnen? Zumindest was die ersten Tests mit wod aussagen..


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. August 2014)

Buxxdehude schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> Habe im Wow Forum den Tipp gelesen, dass man in der Wtf config Datei auch die Anzahl der CPU Cores einstellen kann.
> 
> ...



Heute acht das die Engine von WOW selber daher bringt das so gut wie gar nichts mehr, ich würde es nicht mehr anfassen.
Probieren kannst du es natürlich mal, erwarte keine Wunder.

Mit WOD wird aber die Threadverteilung in WOW deutlich verbessert, denke schon das dann auch HT etwas positives bewirken kann !


----------



## Noxxphox (27. August 2014)

Also ich hab mal bissl rumgetestet mit der ketnverteilung...
Bei mir läufts nu auf 4kernen...  Um die 50% und die min fps sind stabiler, ganz seltene drops wurdn noch seltener...
Also bin zufriedn mitm ergebnis^^


----------



## Horstinator90 (31. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen, ich bins wieder 

Hab mich entschieden meine Plattform noch 1-3 Monate zu geben, da bei mir eine größere Autoreparatur bevorsteht, 

Dank Mehlstaubcat (hoffe Habs richtig geschrieben) läuft WoW richtig super, 
Aktuell läuft mein Phenom II x4 965 BE auf ca 3,78 GHz (Multi 18)@1,470V reftackt auf 210mhz, Mein RAM auf 1400mhz@1,65 , Mein NB auf 2,52 GHz @ 1,25v  und die HD 6850 @ 920/1150 MHz.

Hab konstante 60fps außer bei Ordos geht er auf ca 35 frames runter,

Früher hab ich den Phenom auf 3,9 bis 4,0 GHz geschafft. Diesmal geht aber kein bissien mehr, sobald Prime an geschmissen wird bekommen ich einen Bluescreen. Liegt es am RAM? Kann ich mit den Sniper 1866Mhz noch was raus holen?

Lg


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (31. August 2014)

Hi Horst   Mehlstaub the Cat = Mehlstaub die Katze  Kleiner Scherz am rande.

Sind die Einstellungen Primestabil ? Hört sich alles gut für mich an ist dein HT link bei 2100MHz ?

Die NB Spannung mal auf 1.225V erhöht ? 

Mach bitte nochmal ein paar Bios Screenshots, 
so das ich alles sehe mit dehn Ramtimings bitte, dann schauen wir was noch machbar ist um zu Stabilisieren !

Mach viele Screens ist wichtig !

Ich würde kein neues Ram kaufen wenn du weißt das du bald einen anderen Rechner hast.


----------



## Horstinator90 (31. August 2014)

Ja hab 24h prime getestet, alles stable,
HT Link ist auf 210Mhz *10 = 2100 fixiert, NB Spannung hab ich noch nicht höher gemacht, werd ich mal probiefen, ich werde sobald ich zuhause bin screens vom BIOS + CPU-Z machen

Temps waren super, max 50-51 grad bei Prime, der DarkRock Pro 2 kühlt schon was weg :p der war mir die 60 Euro vor einen Jahr wert ^^ hatte davor boxed OÖ

Danke MehlstaubtheCat


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (31. August 2014)

Bitte gern geschehen ! 

Wenn du Zuhause bist immer den Refernztakt um 2 MHz erhöhen und weiter testen bist nicht mehr stabil ist das der nächste Schritt.

212,214,216 etc. Belasse alles andere wie du gerade eingestellt hast. 

Mach das aber erst dann wenn ich die Screens angeschaut habe !
Dann gebe ich dir den Startschuss vielleicht sehe ich noch etwas wo man gleich mit ändern kann.
Wichtig ist das du mir viele Screens machst so das ich "ALLES" sehen kann 

Bis später ! 

PS: Wir können uns gerne in meinem TS treffen, macht das alles einfacher mit dem einstellen !


----------



## Horstinator90 (31. August 2014)

Ja hatte gerade früh 12h Schicht ^^
Werde jetzt nachhause fahren und erst mal fix was essen, mit TS oder so können wir gerne machen 

Werde dir vom kompletten BIOS screens machen :p


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (31. August 2014)

OK sag mir dann bescheid wann du kannst gebe dir dann per PM die TS Daten.

Bevor ich es vergesse mach paar Bilder auch vom inneren deines Gehäuses bitte 

Auch da finde ich vielleicht noch etwas zum optimieren !


----------



## Horstinator90 (1. September 2014)

Hallo MehlstaubtheCat, mir ist gestern leider etwas dazwischen gekommen, Habs Handy auch noch liegen lassen um Bescheidsagen zu können. Ich hab dir mal paar screens gemacht






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. September 2014)

Macht nichts, können wir heute auch noch machen wenn du Zeit hast. Danke für die Screens.


----------



## Horstinator90 (1. September 2014)

Ja klar, hab aber bis Freitag Nachtschicht^^ wenn davor oder nach den Nachtschichten ^^ 

Kein Problem :p ich hab zu danken


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. September 2014)

So ich bin im TS heute den ganzen Abend ! Kannst jederzeit reinkommen.


----------



## Horstinator90 (2. September 2014)

*AW: World of Warcraft Performance / Optimierungs Guide*

Danke nochmal MehlstaubtheCat,

läuft alles soweit stabil, werde den jetzt laufen lassen bzgl 24h Prime Test 
Wenn es klappt werde ich meine Spannungen noch bissien nach unten gehen 
Temps gehen von 61 bis 63 Grad  im wechsel 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße und Gute nacht  ich geh in die Nachtschicht


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. September 2014)

Sehr schön, halt mich auf dem laufenden


----------



## Horstinator90 (2. September 2014)

Werd ich machen :p

€dit: 

Erfreuliche Nachrichten 

Prime ist 24h stable  jetzt also nach der Nachtschicht werde ich versuchen die voltage bissien verringern


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. Oktober 2014)

So Startpost habe ich erweitert, ist noch nicht alles drin oder Final !
Denke morgen werde ich dran weiter Arbeiten.


----------



## The_Dragon (12. Oktober 2014)

Du machst deinen Job toll, Martin!


----------



## NuVirus (12. Oktober 2014)

Mach dir nur nicht zu viel Arbeit am Mittwoch kommt ja der Pre Patch bei dem dann hoffentlich auch die Grafikupdates usw. mit drin sind bzw. allgemein die Optimierungen fürs Addon das kann ja einiges ändern.

Werde wohl Mittwoch wieder aktivieren.

Sonst natürlich toller Thread, mal schauen wie das Addon dann so läuft.


----------



## Horstinator90 (21. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

Da Blizzard das msaa rausgestrichen hat.
Find ich wow ******* -.- diese neuen Dinger da cmaa oder fxaa sind zum kotzen. Die machen die Ränder nicht glatt sondern schmiert alles nur rum und wow sieht beschissen aus. Kann ich das per Treiber wieder aktivieren?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Oktober 2014)

Hi Phil !

Nein, Blizzard haben den Renderer nur Programmiert, daher ist ein nachträglich über den Treiber aktivierte Kantenglättung wie MSAA nicht mehr möglich.

FXAA auf hoch das das bestmögliche oder eben Downsampling ohne das FXAA. Aber dafür ist deine Grafikkarte zu langsam.

Blizzard gehört in der Tat dafür gehängt, dass sie einen Post Filter einbauen, anstatt anständiges Antialiasing.

Auch mit SMAA (Post Filter) wären viele Spieler schon zufrieden gewesen, denn der verwischt nicht die Texturen.

Hast du den RAM gekauft diesen Monat ?

Gruß


----------



## NuVirus (21. Oktober 2014)

Was mir an DSR nicht gefällt ist, dass man es nur im Vollbild Zocken kann. 
Ich hab Wow immer im Vollbild Fenstermodus gezockt um mal auf den Desktop switchen zu können


----------



## Horstinator90 (21. Oktober 2014)

Ja hab ich, ich warte nur noch das er ankommt, hatte bei über weisen einen zahlendreher der es verzögert hat

B2T.
Das heißt, ich spiele es pixelig oder alles matschig. Ist ja mal ganz geil -.-


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Oktober 2014)

Ja ist so ! Aktuell ist das nicht veränderbar, leider.

Gib dann Bescheid wenn du den einbaust dann geht das übertakten weiter.

Gruß


----------



## Horstinator90 (21. Oktober 2014)

Mach ich  kann das sein das der bei fxaa hoch meine graka auch schlapp macht? Vom 6.0.2 patch lief alles auf ultra sogar 25 raids, jetzt nicht mehr :/ die kack models fressen doch nicht so viel oder?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Oktober 2014)

FXAA ist sogar besser als MSAA was die Leistung angeht  Also kannst das mal ausschließen.
Aber eine Option ist neu. Lichtbrechung schalte die mal aus und schau mal ob es etwas bringt bei dir.


----------



## NuVirus (21. Oktober 2014)

Also das Addon läuft bisher besser als vorher bei mir

Mit der 970 ist sogar 4k DSR drin gewesen im Raid, die 970 geht aber eh zurück deswegen steht nix in Signatur


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Oktober 2014)

Japp, bei meiner Freundin auch. 
Man merkt das Blizzard an der CPU Thread Verteilung gearbeitet hat.
Jetzt sind zumindest 4 Kerne relativ gleich ausgelastet was Top ist


----------



## Horstinator90 (21. Oktober 2014)

Mach ich jetzt mal, ich meld  mich gleich :p

Was bringt Lichtbrechung?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (21. Oktober 2014)

Kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, da es neu ist, da du aber scheinbar Probleme hast, schalte das mal ab und schau ob es etwas bringt


----------



## Markzzman (22. Oktober 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> FXAA auf hoch das das bestmögliche oder eben Downsampling ohne das FXAA. Aber dafür ist deine Grafikkarte zu langsam.



Würde ich nicht bestätigen.

Ich spiele mit meinem System - siehe Sig - alles auf Ultra, mit SweetFX Mod, im Treiber alles auf max. Qualität, im Spiel mit dem neuen CMAA und auf 2560x1440 gedownsamplet (?) im nVdia Treiber.
So kriegt man eine GPU auch in WoW gut ausgelastet


----------



## NuVirus (22. Oktober 2014)

Also was mir im LFR aufgefallen ist, das bei mir hauptsächlich 1 Thread praktisch komplett ausgelastet ist und der Rest nur wenig aber werde nochmal testen. 
Evtl verteilt sich bei 8 Threads die Last anders


----------



## Markzzman (22. Oktober 2014)

Evtll. mal Coder Bag: Disable CPU Core Parking Utility testen.

Und/ oder im Taskmanager die Kernverteilung für WoW auf 8 Threads ändern.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Oktober 2014)

Markzzman schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht bestätigen.
> 
> Ich spiele mit meinem System - siehe Sig - alles auf Ultra, mit SweetFX Mod, im Treiber alles auf max. Qualität, im Spiel mit dem neuen CMAA und auf 2560x1440 gedownsamplet (?) im nVdia Treiber.
> So kriegt man eine GPU auch in WoW gut ausgelastet


 
CMAA deaktivieren und du hast noch ein schärferes Bild, dafür wieder mehr AA an den Kanten.

Sweet FX geht nur mit 32bit WOW nicht mit 64Bit soweit ich das weiß daher für viele keine Option.


----------



## Markzzman (23. Oktober 2014)

Hatta gemacht!

Hab jetzt - dadurch das der neue nVidia Treiber mit DSR draussen ist - mal auf Ultra HD gestellt, aber dafür ist meine Karte doch zu langsam. 
Bisschen zu fette Auflösung, bzw. hab ich kein Bock auf max. 33 Fps 

Hab jetzt 2880x1620 @ 50 Hz, in WoW alles auf Ultra, AA aus, SweetFX aus, im Treiber nach wie vor auf max. Qualität und auch im Treiber jegliches AA aus. -> wobei mir aufgefallen ist, das AA Methoden noch nie gegriffen haben in WoW, die man per Treiber eingestellt hat.
SweetFX greift nur mit der "WoW32.exe" richtig. Was ja noch ok wäre, soviel nimmt sich 32 und 64 bit nicht. 
Schlimmer ist das - wie die anderen Grafikmods für WoW - SweetFX nur in DirectX 9 läuft. Und das schon hart, wieviel % mehr DirectX 11 performt vs. DirectX 9...

Finde schon in 1440p mit MSAA/SSAA waren da kein Kantenflimmern. Mit dem neuen CMAA und FXAA auch nicht.
Jetzt mit einer leicht höheren Auflösung (1620p) und komplett ohne jegliches AA in WoW und im Treiber eingestellt auch halt nicht.

Was daran liegen mag, das umso höher die Auflösung ist, umso weniger kann da Flimmern bzw. umso weniger AA braucht man einstellen.

Ciao


----------



## shadie (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich habs gestern auch mal angemacht (nach ca. 1 Jahr :-O ) und war etwas verwundert wie wenig Leben und wie wenig Schaden ich mache 

Wurde langsam Zeit dass Sie die Werte alle etwas runter setzen.
Die Videos mit den 200k Crits waren doch etwas unübersichtlich


----------



## Horstinator90 (23. Oktober 2014)

Welche Karte hast du den eig.?


----------



## Horstinator90 (23. Oktober 2014)

200k crits ist nix, crits über 1 mio sind/waren nice xD


----------



## shadie (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich spiele nur retri,feral und krieger.

1 Mio. Krits waren da eher nicht so drin .-D

Finds aber jetzt schon etwas arg wenig oder?
Da freut man sich über krits ja gar nicht mehr .-D


----------



## Horstinator90 (23. Oktober 2014)

Bin selber retri ist also mein Main, crits die mich glücklich gemacht haben waren so um die 400-500k jetzt bin ich nur noch bei 20-25 k


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Oktober 2014)

Markzzman schrieb:


> Hatta gemacht!
> 
> Hab jetzt - dadurch das der neue nVidia Treiber mit DSR draussen ist - mal auf Ultra HD gestellt, aber dafür ist meine Karte doch zu langsam.
> Bisschen zu fette Auflösung, bzw. hab ich kein Bock auf max. 33 Fps
> ...



Ja, der Performance Unterschied zwischen 64bit und DirectX11 zu 32Bit und DirectX9 mit SweetFX ist schon sehr groß.
Daher lohnt Sweet FX nicht mehr wirklich, ich selber würde das nicht bevorzugen. Performance ist mir wichtiger.


----------



## NuVirus (23. Oktober 2014)

Was macht denn sweet FX, falls man eh genug Leistung hat?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Oktober 2014)

Es schärft die Texturen nach. (Luma Sharpen) nennt man das.
Auf einem Luma Sharpen Wert von 1.5 - 2.0 ist es dann perfekt.
Wie gesagt geht nur mit 32Bit WOW und DirectX9. 

Ich rate davon ab, da dabei sehr viel Performance verloren wird.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Spiele-Thema-239104/Videos/SweetFX-und-DPX-in-der-Praxis-1081551/


----------



## eye_of_fire (7. November 2014)

Danke für den Guide! Ich habe mit meinem Heal-Schami nochmal in WoW reingeschnuppert und mal meine ganzen Einstellungen überprüft und ggf. geändert...der Guide hat mir dabei sehr geholfen


----------



## keinnick (7. November 2014)

Horstinator90 schrieb:


> 200k crits ist nix, crits über 1 mio sind/waren nice xD



Wtf? Als ich noch gezockt hab, war man mit 5k DPS noch King, die Crits waren dementsprechend. Was haben die denn mit dem Game gemacht? 

 Btw: Schöner Guide!


----------



## Markzzman (7. November 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wtf? Als ich noch gezockt hab, war man mit 5k DPS noch King, die Crits waren dementsprechend. Was haben die denn mit dem Game gemacht?
> 
> Btw: Schöner Guide!


 
It´s over one Million !


----------



## Horstinator90 (7. November 2014)

Haha ja aber die 1mio crits waren mal ^^ jetzt ist man aktuell mit 20k+ DPS der King ^^ ist so wie damals zu wotlk oder?


----------



## Markzzman (8. November 2014)

Hm.. schwierig zu sagen.
Die World of Logs von vor ~5 Jahren gibt´s nicht mehr.

Ich kann mich aber sehr gut dran erinnern, das zu BWL Zeiten bei Valestraz ~1k DPS saustark waren.
Und dazu muss man den Buff einrechnen bzw. die low HP von Valestraz schon zu Beginn des Kampfes.

Bei Brutallus weiß ich noch das die Weltweit besten Damage Diddis ~3k gefahren haben.

WotLK weiß ich nicht.
Anub´Arak Tribut bzw. Heroic musste richtig DPS gefahren werden.

€: http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/534914-/55886296

Ist von Festergut.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (8. November 2014)

Das DPS Thema nehme ich Anlass um mich zu "Outen"

Eine Person hat mich per PM vor einiger Zeit angeschrieben hat und mich gefragt warum gerade ich solch einen Thread eröffnet habe 
und was ich alles schon in WOW gemacht habe.
Ich wollte mich vor dieser Frage eigentlich "drücken".
Ich wollte das nie an die große "Glocke" hängen, 
dennoch für meine Begriffe habe ich schon viel in WOW erlebt.

Ich habe diesen Thread eröffnet weil ich WOW geliebt habe 
und allen die WOW ebenso gerne spielen eine "Hilfe" sein will.

Des weitern habe ich WOW folgendes gemacht/erlebt :

Mein Erfolgreichster Content was der Feuerland Content im Jahr 2011.
Damals wahr ich bei der Gilde Endgegner auf dem Server Dun Morogh
Wir haben Ragnaros als World 85 Gilde im 25er HC beendet.
Platz 13 in Deutschsprachigem Raum.

Während dieser Zeit war ich bei jedem Boss in den Top 100 Feral Katzen der Welt und zur jederzeit Top 20 in Deutschland.
Viele Top 5 Platzierungen laut den WOL´s in Deutschland, darunter auch drei für mindestens 2 Wochen gehaltenen Deutschen DPS Rekorde.
Ja die "For the Horde" und "Why Me" Feral´s hat es nicht immer geschafft besser zu sein als ich 
Muss aber gestehen, Sie waren besser als ich 

Nach dem Feuerland Content habe ich dann aufgehört mit WOW.
Bis ich dieses Jahr kurz angefangen habe "Pandaria" an zu zocken, 
bevor ich WOW aufgegeben habe für immer.

Meine ganzen WOW Video´s die ich über meine gesamte Karriere gemacht habe sind hier zu finden :
WarcraftMovies.com - World of Warcraft Movies

Hervorzuheben wäre mein Lieblingsvideo, damit wahr ich in den WOL´s Platz 11 der Welt:
BloodNight Guardians vs. Nefarian 25 HC By Mehlstaub the Cat - World of Warcraft Movies

Des weiteren kam ich zu Classic Zeiten im PVP auf Rang 11, trage damit für immer den Titel "Sturmreiter" 

Darüberhinaus bin ich 3 facher Duellant im PVP im 2v2 Team !
Session 3-5 als man noch Gladiator im 2v2 werden konnte.
In der Session 5  haben ganze 8 Arenapunkte gefehlt zum Gladiator Titel !
11 Teams vor mir wurden Gladiator und ich und mein Team Kollege waren Platz 12 und damit Duellant, 
dass war mit der schlimmste Tag für mich in WOW !

So jetzt ist es raus, eigentlich wollte ich mich damit zurückhalten, aber es ist besser so.


Gruß
Mehlstaub the Cat - Feralking Nozdomus ( so wurde ich genannt vom meinem ersten Raidleiter )


----------



## Falador (9. November 2014)

Hallo MehlstaubtheCat,

echt nice Beiträge danke dir dafür, werd ich gleich mal so umsetzen 
Was meinst du welche WoW Einstellung wären bei meinem System Optimal?
Immer alles auf Ultra ist ja nicht immer das non plus Ultra ^


Grüße
Falador


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. November 2014)

Hi Falador !

Komm zu mir ins Teamspeak dann werde ich dir dein WOW Einstellen wenn du magst !
Hast Interesse ? 

Gruß


----------



## Falador (9. November 2014)

Hey,

Ja gerne was meinst wie siehts morgen Abend bei dir aus?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. November 2014)

Ich bin sogar noch gerade im TS willst reinkommen ?

Gebe dir die TS Daten per PM !


----------



## AlwinX (22. November 2014)

Unsere BG - Zeiten waren legendär. 

LG

Alwin - Nozdormu Feral seit Classic und Stumrreiter Kollege


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. November 2014)

Schön das du dich bei mir meldest, ich freu mich gerade sehr !

Classic WOW war genial speziell das PVP war noch PVP mit heute nicht mehr zu vergleichen.

Würde dich gerne zu mir ins Teamspeak einladen Alwin !
Da können wir über alte Schlachten reden die wir geschlagen haben 

Gruß an einen meiner wenigen Feralkollegen in Classic WOW !


----------



## eye_of_fire (18. Dezember 2014)

Ohja, Classic PVP war sehr speziell...vor allem 24hAlterac-BGs


----------



## Amon (18. Dezember 2014)

eye_of_fire schrieb:


> Ohja, Classic PVP war sehr speziell...vor allem 24hAlterac-BGs


Oh ja, das war immer geil. Abends raus um mal zu pennen und dann morgens wieder rein und immer noch die gleichen Leute drin.


----------



## Slezer (1. Januar 2015)

*AW: World of Warcraft Performance / Optimierungs Guide*

taugt das auch für diablo3?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (1. Januar 2015)

Für jedes Game


----------



## sebnitschke (5. Januar 2015)

Hey,

ich hab auch mal ein Problem. Ich hab die Sapphire r9 290 tri-x oc und ab un zu, wenn ich WoW spiele, bleibt kurz alles stehen, Bildschirm wird schwarz und dann bin ich aufm Desktop und Wow "reagiert nicht mehr". 
Die Graka-Auslastung ist dann immer auf 100%. Auf aufm Desktop. Die geht auch nur runter, wenn ich den PC komplett neu starte. Ich kann Wow dann einfach neu starten und spielen aber eben immer mit 100% Auslastung.
Mit dem AMD Omega Treiber war das extrem. Da trat das Problem alle 5 min. auf. Ich hab mittlerweile wieder den 14.11 drauf. Damit gehts einigermaßen. Mal kann ich stundenlang durchspielen, mal passiert das wieder nach 5min.
Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung woran das liegt oder wie ich es weg bekomme.

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (5. Januar 2015)

Huhu, dass hört sich irgend wie nach einem Temperatur Problem für mich an.

Wie warm wird denn die Grafikkarte ?


----------



## NuVirus (5. Januar 2015)

Mein Nvidia Treiber hängt sich in Wow auch auf wenn die Karte zu hoch getaktet ist du kannst ja mal testweise den Takt senken der GPU


----------



## sebnitschke (5. Januar 2015)

Huhu,

also Temps sind ok. Wenn sie nich grad auf volle Auslastung geht (also standart zocken), ist sie bei ca 57 Grad, wenn sie dann die ganze Zeit voll auslastet ist sie nach ner stunde so bei 68 Grad.


----------



## Markzzman (6. Januar 2015)

Kein Temperaturproblem.

Das hängt an den aktuellen AMD Treibern.
Ich hatte mit meiner Gigabyte R9 270X - meine ich - mit dem 14.11 WHQL die besten Erfahrungen was WoW angeht.

Die Karte hab ich seit Sommer ca. schon nicht mehr. Keine Ahnung was sich bei AMD bei den Treibern getan hat Feature technisch.
So ein Treiber DOwngrade ist immer ärgerlich, wenn man bei neuen Treibern halt die neuen Features gerne testen würde, aber man quasi gezwungen ist einen älteren zu nehmen.

Aber allen in allen -> Ich will keinen Bekehren ! AMD und WoW sind aber Mopelkotze im Gegensatz zu Intel/ nVidia und WoW.


Ciao


----------



## sebnitschke (16. Januar 2015)

Also ich habe noch ein bisschen rumgesucht und noch immer keine Lösung für mein Problem. Vielleicht sollte ich dazu erwähnen, dass ich das Problem nur bei Blizzard spielen habe.
Selbst bei Hearthstone tritt es auf, dass die GPU-Auslastung auf einmal auf 100% schnellt und da auch bleibt.
Hab letztens Tomb Raider ohne Probleme durchgespielt und Metro 2033 bin ich gerade dabei.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. Januar 2015)

Hmm, bei deinem Problem bin ich überfragt.

Windoof mal neu aufsetzten  Vielleicht hast du aber auch Trojaner oder Maleware auf deinem Rechner.
Was für einen Virenscanner verwendest du ?


----------



## sebnitschke (16. Januar 2015)

Hatte Windows zwischendurch (also letztes Jahr vor Weihnachten) neu aufgesetzt. Hatte das Problem davor und danach. 
Benutze Kaspersky


----------



## Domsnik (4. Februar 2015)

Hi Leute 

habe bei WoW sehr wenig FPS (10-20) obwohl ich meiner Meinung nach "Hardware-technisch" nicht schlecht ausgestattet bin. Hauptsächlich wenn ich am raiden bin dropt meine FPS-Rate gerne mal auf unter 10  und auch wenn ich die Grafiksystemeinstellung auf "low" stelle wird es nur unmerklich besser.

Zu meiner Hardware:
- Grafikkarte: gigabyte radeon hd 7970 oc windforce
- Prozessor: Intel Core i5-3570K CPU @ 3,4GHz
- RAM: DD3 8GB
- Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Pro3

Habe deinen Guide mal benutzt und FPS haben sich tatsächlich ein wenig verbessert  leider kommt es trotzdem gerne mal vor das im raid meine fps auf ~10 droppen.
Bin auch schon in meiner Not mit diversen PC-Boostern (Kingsoft unc Co.) drübergefahren aber hatte auch keinen Erfolg. Treiber sind am neuesten Stand und ich mit meinem Latein am Ende.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen oder ein paar Tipps geben 

Lg Domi

P.s.: und danke für den Guide!! Richtig tolle Arbeit


----------



## Markzzman (4. Februar 2015)

Würde es erstmal mit dem AMD Treiber probieren ?
Welche Version nutzt du ?

Ich meine die 13.9 - 14.3 WHQL liefen sehr gut mit WoW.
Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, das eine AMD Karte nicht die beste Wahl ist, für WoW.

Hatte deine Karte vor Jahren auch mal drin (von einer GTX 560Ti damals auf die HD 7970 kurzweilig)
Und keine Performance Schübe -> Ganz im Gegenteil. Die Karte war sogar noch weniger ausgelastet, als die GTX 560Ti)

Treiber und In Game Settings, Auflösung wären gut zu wissen.

Ciao


----------



## Domsnik (4. Februar 2015)

Benutze das AMD Control Center... Wo kann ich einsehen welche Treiberversion ich genau benutze? 
Hier ein Screenshot meiner Ingame-Einstellungen


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (4. Februar 2015)

Im AMD Control Center steht auch die Version drin.

Dein WOW ist total falsch eingestellt für deinen Rechner 

Shadow Quality kannst z.B niemals auf high zocken 

Mach mal von allen Einstellungen Bilder ( Advanced, Sound, Network) nicht nur hier von der Grafikeinstellung, dann stelle  ich dir das mal richtig ein wenn du magst.

Gruß


----------



## Domsnik (4. Februar 2015)

Oh Mann, das wäre TOP : )

also laut CC hab ich die Treiber-Paketversion: 14.501.1003-141120a-177998C und Catalyst-Version: 14.12 AMD Catalyst Omega Software

Hier die Screens von meinen Ingame Einstellungen und danke vielmals für eure schnellen Antworten und eure Hilfsbereitschaft : )


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (4. Februar 2015)

Wenn du nachher Zeit hast, ca ab 18 Uhr lade ich dich in mein Teamspeak ein und ich stelle dir dein WOW richtig ein.

TS Daten kommen per PM!


----------



## Markzzman (5. Februar 2015)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Dein WOW ist total falsch eingestellt für deinen Rechner
> 
> Shadow Quality kannst z.B niemals auf high zocken



Geht schon.
Die "schlechten" Grafik Settings  von ihm sind das übel der verbauten GPU.
Eine grüne Karte schafft Abhilfe und dazu einen "sauberen" Rechner.

An einem Core i5 3570k liegt es sicherlich nicht.
Die meißten Graifkeffekte sind oft CPU berechnende und CPU limitierende Faktoren in WoW.
Die wenigen Grafiksettings die von der GPU weitesgehend berechnet werden in WoW, werden von einer nV Karte wesentlich besser, effizienter und mit höhrer FPS berechnet, als z.B. das Konkurrenz Produkt von AMD.

Als Beispiel: GTX 770 wird eine HD 280X immer schlagen in World of Warcraft.
Krasseres Beispiel: GTX  570 ist gleichauf mit einer HD 280X.

Mein Tipp:
Noch für einigermaßen gutes Geld, die AMD verkaufen und in einer nVidia investieren.
Alles natürlich nur, wenn zur Zeit überwiegend World of Warcraft gespielt wird oder überwiegend Spiele gespielt werden, die eher von einer nVidia Karte profitieren.

Ciao


----------



## NuVirus (5. Februar 2015)

Laufen wird es auch mit der 7970 vernünftig die FPS sind deutlich zu gering evtl taktet die Karte nicht richtig hoch.


----------



## Markzzman (5. Februar 2015)

Der Takt der Karte ist "fast" egal -> Ob jetzt nV oder AMD Karte in WoW.

Da WoW - vorallem bei AMD Karten - die Karte eh kaum ausgelastet kriegt, kannst du die Karte auf 400 MHz runtertakten und ich garantiere, du wirst nicht weniger FPS haben wie vorher.
Selber alles schon mit einer nV, wie AMD Karte probiert ( Aus Gründen von Überhitzung musste ich die Karten undervolten und runtertakten)

Es sei denn man fährt so abnormal hohe Treiber/ in Game Settings auf max. Qualität, sowie eine hohe Auflösung, das die Karte - selbst von WoW - eine dauerhafte Auslastung von um die ~99 % hat.
Dann lohnt es sich auch eine GPU z.B. zu übertakten als World of Warcraft Spieler.

Keine Ahnung ob es verständlich rüberkam ? Denke aber du weißt grob, was ich meine.

Ciao


----------



## NuVirus (5. Februar 2015)

Also ich hab mal mit ner R9 280 und Intel i5 4670k Wow gezockt als ich nen PC von nem  Freund da hatte und mal LFR und Open World getestet war die  Karte nur etwas langsamer als meine 670 also nicht solche Probleme wie du jetzt hier beschreibst. 

Ja AMD ist langsamer aber auch nicht so extrem das man es mit ner AMD Karte nicht spielen könnte.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (5. Februar 2015)

Hi@all !

Ich habe Domsnik zu mir ins Teamspeak eingeladen und ich werde seinen Rechner im rahmen von meinem "Hilfetelefon via Teamspeak" überarbeiten.
Ich habe gestern schon Bilder von seinem Rechner gesehen und ich weiß wo er sehr viel Leistung verschenkt  
Ich sag nur Singlechannel und 1333 MHz den Rest könnt ihr euch denken.

Nach meinem Komplettprogramm ist der Rechner wieder perfekt für WOW.

Gruß


----------



## NuVirus (5. Februar 2015)

Hätte mich auch sehr gewundert wenn nen noch recht aktueller Intel und ne 7970 nicht vernünftig Wow Zocken kann. 

Klar läuft es auf Nvidia besser aber nicht so extrem.


----------



## Horstinator90 (7. Februar 2015)

Hallo Martin, kannst du mir Tipps geben zum optimalen einstellen von wow auf mein Laptop? Daten sind, Intel Core i7 4702hq, 8gb 1600, nvidia gtx 850m, und ein Full hd Bildschirm

Danke


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (7. Februar 2015)

Hi Phil !  wieder neuer Rechner 

Mach mal bitte ein paar Screens wie in Post #156 für mich 

Alle Einstellungen in WOW, dann mach ich dir ein Setup


----------



## Horstinator90 (7. Februar 2015)

Ja Laptop halt, weil ich öfter bei Freundin bin und dort zocken will [emoji14]. Werde nachher dir die Screenshots schicken


----------



## Heimdall2312 (19. Februar 2015)

Huhu  Bin durch suchen auf deinen Artikel aufmerksam geworden und wollte fragen ob du mir evtl helfen kannst bin echt langsam am verzweifeln

Hab eigentlich nen recht Guten Rechner aber irgendwie im Raid spackt wow total rum einbrüche der FPS auf zirka 10-15 FPS

Hab mal paar Bilder angehängt

Zum PC Setup

I7 4790K mit Corsair H100i 
2x SSD im Raid 0
2x Nvidia GTX 970 im SLI
16 GB Corsair Ram mit 2133 Mhz und CL9 4 x 4 GB
MSI Z97 Gaming 7 Mainboard
Windows 8.1 64-bit

Liebe Grüße Heimdall


----------



## almfeg (19. Februar 2015)

Heimdall2312 schrieb:


> Huhu  Bin durch suchen auf deinen Artikel aufmerksam geworden und wollte fragen ob du mir evtl helfen kannst bin echt langsam am verzweifeln
> 
> Hab eigentlich nen recht Guten Rechner aber irgendwie im Raid spackt wow total rum einbrüche der FPS auf zirka 10-15 FPS
> 
> ...




spiele seit einiger zeit nicht mehr, aber hast schonmal den standard durch? 
also ohne addons mit reinem UI im lfr mal probiert wie dann die performance ist? (nicht nur einfach abschalten sondern komplett resetten, dazu cache löschen, wtf ordner und interface ordner umbennenen)

ich hatte meistens mit combatlog addons n problem, wie recount, skada etc.


----------



## Heimdall2312 (19. Februar 2015)

Klar bringt es bissi was ohne Addons aber knallt auch auf 20 runter! 

Und mein Alter Pc mit deutlich weniger Leistung hat mit WoW keine Probs gehabt gut bin zwar auch runter gedropt beim pull oder so aber auf 40-50 FPS und die wurden dann gehalten! und ja alles Addons sind Up to Date 

Mein Alter Pc hatte die gleichen addons drauf


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (19. Februar 2015)

------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi Heimdall2312 !

Ich biete dir an deinen Rechner zu übertakten und zu optimieren !

Klicke dazu auf meinen Signatur Link "Hilfetelefon via Teamspeak"
Lese dazu bitte den Startpost genau durch !

Wenn Interesse besteht, schreib mir bitte in diesen Thread.

NICHT per PM !

Gruß
Martin
-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Heimdall2312 (22. Februar 2015)

Martin lach bitte nicht lag am RAID 0 xD habs etz aufgelöst siehe da knappe 80 FPS im Bossfight


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Februar 2015)

Schmunzel ist erlaubt !  

Supi !  

Dann kann es ja weiter gehen


----------



## Horstinator90 (25. Februar 2015)

Hallo Martin, sag mir mal bitte wie ich den am besten einstellen soll.
Es ist ein Notebook und zwar den Acer Aspire V17 Nitro. CPU ist eine Core i7-4710HQ. GPU eine NVIDIA GTX 850M mit 4GB dedicated VRam. Natürlich hat er noch die 8GB Ram 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (25. Februar 2015)

Neuer Patch heute gehabt 

Mach dir morgen mal die Einstellungen durch 

Heute verdammt wenig Zeit.


----------



## Horstinator90 (25. Februar 2015)

Alles klar  freu mich  und dank dir schon mal


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. Februar 2015)

Schade dass ich nicht mehr WOW zocke !

Heute wäre mein Tag 

Blizzard hat Downsampling und de Bikubischen Filter im Game eingebaut ! SAUUUU GEILER SCHEIß!

Deine Einstellungen sind diese hier für dein Notebook !


----------



## Horstinator90 (26. Februar 2015)

Dank dir Martin, woher weißt du das eig. was am besten ist?^^

Ist das gewollt das du v-sync anmachst und dann die FPS auf 54 limitiert?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. Februar 2015)

Sagen wir es so, ich bin nicht nur Overclocker ich bin auch Grafik Fetischist 
Ich weiß wie man die beste Grafik einstellt.

Das ist gewollt  
Bei aktiviertem V-sync niemals den Monitor die FPS limitieren lassen.
Dadurch brechen die FPS stärker ein wenn du unter 60 FPS kommst, 
daher ein Limit das nicht 60 FPS also 60 hz deines Monitors einspricht, dass ist ganz wichtig.
54 FPS sind in WOW 56-57 FPS das wird falsch angezeigt, also passt das so perfekt.


----------



## Horstinator90 (26. Februar 2015)

ok super, ich bedanke mich auf jeden fall bei dir 


Ich bin es nochmal, kannst du mir auch Einstellungen für folgenden PC von meiner Freundin machen?

Amd Phenom II x4 965 @4ghz
Amd Radeon hd 6850
8GByte ram
Full hd Bildschirm

Der pc ist mein Alter den du mal mit mir aufs Maximum oced gemacht hat.

Grüße


----------



## Metalic (2. März 2015)

Steinigt mich bitte nicht falls meine Fragen hier alle schon geklärt wurden. Bin nur gerade dabei die ersten Seiten zu lesen und meine Fragen die auftauchen stell ich hier schonmal rein.
Folgendes Problem: Habe seit ein paar Tagen meinen neuen Rechner fertig. Hardware ist im Profil zu finden. Nun starte ich Wow und es laggt wie Sau. Habe eine 50.000er Leitung von der Telekom aber ingame einen Ping jenseits von gut und böse.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Ganze habe ich aber erst seit gestern Abend. 
Wo sollte ich nun am besten ansetzen? Laut Guide soll ich meine Treiber aktuallisieren. Habe nur die von der Mainboard Treiber CD installiert. Gibts ein Tool das meine Treiber alle prüft?


----------



## NuVirus (2. März 2015)

Was mir jetzt seit dem Patch und höheren Settings auffällt ist das Wow jetzt wirklich meine 670 an die Kotzgrenze treibt bin noch dabei herauszufinden was die idealen Settings sind da bisher alles auf Ultra mit 1200p lief und ohnehin die CPU limitierte in Raids.

Meine 670 läuft bei Standard Voltage OC jetzt sogar teilweise ins Powerlimit also Wow ist jetzt echt nen guter Grafikkarten Stresstest


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. März 2015)

Vergesse es mit den Tools, meist installieren sie dir noch malware oder Trojaner was auch immer auf deinen Rechner.
Auf der Mainbaord CD sind die Treiber nicht aktuell dass schonmal dein erster Fehler 

Immer manuell beim Hersteller suchen. Inteltreiber bei Intel, Grafiktreiber bei Nvidia oder AMD und so weiter.


----------



## Metalic (2. März 2015)

Also den Grafikartentreiber habe ich mir direkt von AMD geholt. Habe jetzt nochmal über die ASRock Seite diesen INF Treiber geladen. Die anderen Treiber, z.B. für den WLan Stick habe ich über Windows direkt im Netz gesucht.
Ist total unterschiedlich mit den Lags. Eben ne Stunden gedaddelt und alles problemlos. Ping pendelt sich so bei 40 ein. (Nebenbei finde ich den recht hoch?) Dann habe ich eine Instanz betreten. Die erste Mopgruppe geht auch noch aber dann geht gar nichts mehr. Sehe zwar die Chatnachrichten vom Boss, aber sonst bewegt sich gar nichts mehr


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. März 2015)

Hmm, da ist guter Rat teuer !

Gib mal deine Systemdaten ! Dann mach Screesn von allen Ingame Einstellungen !

Dann schau ich mir dass mal an !


----------



## Metalic (2. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein System:
-Intel Xeon E3 -1231 v3
-ASRock H97 Pro4
-Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB
-Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB
-be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W CM
-Win 7


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. März 2015)

Haha das kannst so auch knicken das packt dein Rechner so niemals 

Auf Ultra packt das dein Rechner nicht 

Als erste immer in Vollbildmodus da verschenkst du sehr viel FPS !

Grundeisntellungen:

-Antialasing auf MSAA 4x
-Vertikal-Sync Aktiviert
- Texturqualität Hoch 
- Texturfilterung 16xAnisotrop 
- Projezierte Texturen aktiviert

- Sichtweite Hoch
- Umgebungsdetails Hoch
- Bodenobjektdichte Hoch

- Schattenqualität Mittel 
- Flüssigkeitdetails Ultra 
- Sonnenstrahlen Niedrig
- Partikeldichte Mittel 
- SSAO Niedrig
-Tiefeneffekte deaktiviert
-Beleuchtungsqualität Niedrig
-Umrissemodus Zulassen


- Dreifach Buffering Aktiviert
- Eingabeverzögerung Aktiviert
- Hardware Cursor Aktiviert
- Grafikschnittstelle Direct X 11

-Vordergund FPS auf 54
-Hacken weg bei Maximale Hindergrund FPS

Hacken bei Schlachtzug und PVP Einstellungen setzen.

-Antialasing auf MSAA 4x
-Vertikal-Sync Aktiviert
- Texturqualität Hoch 
- Texturfilterung 16xAnisotrop 
- Projezierte Texturen aktiviert

- Sichtweite Gut
- Umgebungsdetails Gut
- Bodenobjektdichte Gut

- Schattenqualität Mittel 
- Flüssigkeitdetails Ultra 
- Sonnenstrahlen Deaktiviert
- Partikeldichte Mittel 
- SSAO Deaktiviert
-Tiefeneffekte Deaktiviert
-Beleuchtungsqualität Niedrig
-Umrissemodus Zulassen

Mach mir bitte wenn du es geändert hast nochmal von allem Screenshots !


----------



## Metalic (2. März 2015)

Vielen vielen Dank schon mal. Hoffe nun läufts. Habe alles so übernommen und werde das Ganze morgen mal testen. Heute habe ich keine Lust mehr.
Wie kommt es denn, dass ich mit meiner Hardware die Einstellungen so weit runter schrauben muss? Dachte das Spiel ist als, also kannst die Schrauben hoch knallen


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. März 2015)

Das Spiel verlang mehr Rechenpower als was du da hast ! Darum 

Mach bitte Screens das ich alles nochmal überprüfen kann.


----------



## NuVirus (2. März 2015)

Meinst du das bei ihm die CPU oder Grafikkarte limitiert?

Vorm Patch hatte ich ja alles auf max laufen und auch jetzt läuft es ja nicht schlechter bis auf das man halt je nach Grafikkarte noch mehr Settings dazupacken kann.


----------



## Metalic (2. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Stelle sofort wieder von Fenster auf Vollbild, ließ sich im Vollbild gerade irgendwie kein Screenshot machen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. März 2015)

Bei ihm wird es die CPU sein die Limitiert.

Schatten auf Ultra geht daher nicht.
Partikeldichte ist auch zurück zu schrauben weil es auch CPU Power frisst.


Schlachtzug und PC Einstellungen sind eine andere als die Grundeinstellung !

Partikeldichte auf Mittel !

Ändere das noch so ab wie ich oben geschrieben habe !

Eine Grundeinstellung für alles gibt es nicht.


----------



## Metalic (2. März 2015)

Habe vorhin auf meiner Lösungssuche im Netz einen Beitrag in den Battlenet Foren gefunden. Dort soll man den Eintrag *SET processAffinityMask "255"  *in die config.wtf einfügen. Bringt der Befehl noch etwas?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. März 2015)

Nicht mehr Finger weg davon ! Du hast noch nicht alles so übernommen wie ich geschrieben habe !


----------



## Metalic (2. März 2015)

Edit: Schon gesehen


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. März 2015)

Post 191 lesen bitte


----------



## Metalic (2. März 2015)

Hatte ich im ersten Anlauf nicht gesehen. Mittel gibts dort aber nicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. März 2015)

Ok dann stimmt dass so !

Dann Hacken bei Schlachtzug noch machen !

Und dann die anderen Einstellungen noch machen für den Schlachtzug , die sind nämlich eine  andere als die Grundeinstellung !


----------



## Metalic (2. März 2015)

Erledigt. Auch unter dem Reiter Schlachtzug ist nun alles nach deiner Vorgabe


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. März 2015)

Screens


----------



## Metalic (2. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Müsste alles passen bis auf die Fenster- und Vollbildeinstellung. Das wird geändert sobald ich keine Screnshots mehr machen muss


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. März 2015)

Schau mal bitte was ich für Schlachtzug Einstellungen dir gegeben habe 

Deine aktuell passen nicht !


----------



## NuVirus (2. März 2015)

Hier mal von 25er LFR Bossfights die Frames:
Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
9452,    180000,  43,  57, 52.511

Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
7084,    131329,  49,  58, 53.941

Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
  6687,    128953,  41,  58, 51.856



Sollte ich noch was optimieren?
Im Raid ist die 1-Kern so fast voll ausgelastet früher war es meist als ich kein VSYNC usw. an hatte vorm Patch eigl immer die CPU im Raid als alles max bei 1200p war.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. März 2015)

Ich würde von Ultra Schatten runter gehen und die Hindergrund FPS ausschalten.

Und immer ein anderes Setup Für den Raid und normalem WOW suchen.

Nicht dass das Grundsetup dann auch das Raidsetup ist.


----------



## NuVirus (2. März 2015)

Hier mal mit Schatten High - Hintergrund FPS abgeschaltet:

Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
  9870,    180000,  46,  58, 54.833

Hab die CPU in beiden Fällen eigl nie auch nur einen Thread bei voller Auslastung gesehn.


Edit: hier mit Schatten "gut" nächster Bossfight
Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
  9974,    180000,  48,  58, 55.411


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. März 2015)

So ist schon besser ich würde wie gesagt für den Raid ein anderes Profil basteln als die Grundeinstellung.


----------



## NuVirus (2. März 2015)

Hab die Skalierung jetzt mal auf 150% und 8x AA eingestellt und ist gut spielbar - 200% dann defintiv nicht mehr.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (3. März 2015)

Bei 150% den Bikubischen Filter aktivieren und auf MSAA 2xFarben etc zurück gehen.
Da hast dann das beste Bild ! 4x Farben ist dann komplett einfach Performance hinaus geschmissen, du siehst keine verbesserten Unterschied mehr.


----------



## NuVirus (3. März 2015)

Also ist 8x auch unnötig geh ich mal davon aus - macht es Sinn mal 175% oä. zu testen?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (3. März 2015)

Mach auf 2x Farben bei MSAA dann versuch so hoch zu gehen wie es noch vertretbar ist.

Faustregel :

110-120% 4x MSAA
140% 2x MSAA
180% braucht man kein MSAA zusätzlich mehr.

Wohl gemerkt bei deine 670er !
Gilt nicht für andere Grafikkarten.


----------



## Metalic (3. März 2015)

So, war gestern Abend anscheinend zu müde um deine Posts immer richtig zu lesen 
Habe nun die Schlachtzugs- und Schlachtfeldeinstellungen so übernommen wie du sie mir vorgegeben hast. Nach wie vor muss nur noch der Fenstermodus auf Vollbild geändert werden und bei Partikeldichte gibt es halt kein "mittel" sondern"gut" als Mittelweg.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (3. März 2015)

Bei der Partikeldichte habe ich mich verschrieben  Gut ist richtig !

Soweit sollte dass jetzt passen.


----------



## Metalic (3. März 2015)

Werde die Einstellungen heute Mittag mal ausgiebig testen. Sag dann Bescheid wie es läuft.


----------



## Metalic (4. März 2015)

So gerade durch die Instanz in der es das letzte Mal nicht möglich war zu spielen wegen der Laggs. Nun läufts problemlos als wenn nie etwas gewesen wäre 

Danke dir!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (4. März 2015)

Bitte


----------



## Metalic (14. März 2015)

Hi, du ich muss dich nochmal nerven. Vielleicht hast du ja einen Tipp was ich noch probieren könnte.
Seit du mir geholfen hast lief alles super. Habe nichts verstellt an den Einstellungen, lediglich ein paar Addons geladen. Aber seit gestern Abend tritt das Problem mit dem Laggs wieder auf. War in einer Instanz. Bis zum dritten Boss alles super, dann das altbekannte Problem. Kann mich zwar hin und her bewegen, aber nichts mehr angreifen. Der Ping schießt dann auch in den Himmel. Standort um die 100 und Welt um die 3000. Ich habe absolut keinen Schimmer warum das jetzt auf einmal wieder auftritt. Ich bezweifel stark, dass es an meiner Internetleitung liegt, denn alles andere läuft problemlos. Steam-Downloads laufen mit voller Bandbreite, Youtube lädt problemlus und und und...

Langsam kotzt es mich an mit dem Scheiß.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (14. März 2015)

Addons wieder runter und schauen ob es wieder weg ist


----------



## Metalic (14. März 2015)

So habe nun einen Interface Reset hinter mir. Alle Addons sind weg. Dann habe ich bemerkt, dass die Einstellungen die du mir gegeben hast natürlich auch futsch sind. Also die auch neu eingegeben. Dieses Mal auch mit Schlachtzugseinstellungen 

Habe dann ein Event gestartet. Bis dahin alles gut, aber sobald ich dann den NPC anquatsche dauert es ewig, bis auch nur das Fenster vom NPC auf geht. Nach ca. 30 Sek. habe ich eben das Spiel geschlossen.
Lag also nicht an den Addons. Ich habe mittlerweile das Gefühl, es liegt auch nicht am Spiel bzw. meiner Hardware oder den Einstellungen. Im Technikforum scheinen ein paar Leute seit dme letzten 6.1 Patch änhliche Probleme zu haben. 
Z.B.: telekom latenzprobleme? - Foren - World of Warcraft
Disconnects seit 6.1 - Foren - World of Warcraft
Das Spiel bleibt immer hÃ¤ngen - Foren - World of Warcraft

Ps. Es dauert auch nicht lange und der Ping steht jenseits der 3000er Marke


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (14. März 2015)

Ja dass schein wirklich etwas anderes zu sein dein Problem.


----------



## NuVirus (14. März 2015)

Bei mir ist Wow heute auch öfter hängen geblieben bzw. Disconnects usw.

Hatte ja auf den letzten Seiten geschrieben das ich mal mit 150% usw. getestet habe und im Raid kann man das irgendwie vergessen da gibts dann immer wieder FPS Drops auf 30-45 FPS was dann echt 
unflüssig ist gefühlt

Mit 100% 4 AA 4x Farbe usw. läuft es recht flüssig eigl immer über 50 FPS.


----------



## Metalic (14. März 2015)

Anscheinend liegt das Problem bei mir bei meinem WLan Stick. Bin nun per Kabel mit dem Router verbunden und alle Laggs sind futsch 
Woran könnte es denn da liegen? Treiber vielleicht? Weiß aber gar nicht wo ich dafür einen Treiber laden soll


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (14. März 2015)

WLAN ist so wie so nicht ratsam, denn da hast du niemals eine solch stabile Verbindung wie mit Kabel.


----------



## Metalic (14. März 2015)

Aber bisher passte es ja eigentlich immer. Und auch nur in Wow merke ich das. 
Muss dne Stick auch weiter nutzen weil ich sonst quer durch mein Wohnzimmer das Kabel liegen habe. Luftlinie trennen den Router und den Stick vielleicht 2,5m. Eigenartig


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (14. März 2015)

Ich könnte verstehen wenn es Luftlinie 10m wären, aber bei 2,5m immer mit Kabel.


----------



## Nynx4life (26. April 2015)

Hey Martin, 

könntest du mir vllt. bei meinen Einstellungen helfen? 

Mein System:

i5-750 á 3000Mhz ( Wird nächste Woche mit nem Kumpel auf ~3.4-3.6Mhz übertaktet)
GA P55M-UD2 Mainboard
R9 270x 2GB RAM
8GB RAM (666Mhz Dram, 2131Mhz NB)
Leider noch keine SSD, kommt aber noch 

Derzeit bekomm ich in Ashran relativ unbefriedigende Werte zw 20 und 28fps raus.
Garnisions Idlen so um die 55-60.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wären die Einstellungen atm von Wow und CCC.
Angepeilt hätte ich eigentlich ein deutlich flüssiges Bild mit 35+ Fps

Danke dir schonmal im Vorraus 

Grüße,
Nynx


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. April 2015)

Das liegt bei deinem Rechner an der CPU, das WOW nicht so gut läuft 

Warte mal ab wenn deine CPU übertaktet ist, dann kann man da noch nachbessern.
Ebenso noch WOW besser einstellen.

Ein i5 750 geht meistens mehr als 3,6 GHz.
3,8-4,0 GHz ist so in etwa da der Durchschnitt.


----------



## Nynx4life (26. April 2015)

Ich werde mich an den Guide richten:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-prozessoren/79663-how-lynnfield-overclocking.html

Technisch wäre mehr als 3.6 durchaus möglich, allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass das meine Kühlleistung mitmacht 
Habe derzeit nen Scythe Katana 3 aufm Cpu drauf.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. April 2015)

Ja mit dem Scythe Katana 3 kommst nicht weit


----------



## Nynx4life (26. April 2015)

Irgendwelche Empfehlungen Richtung CPU Kühler für den kleinen Geldbeutel?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. April 2015)

Vielleicht diese hier :

Scythe Mugen 4 (SCMG-4000)
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094)


----------



## Nynx4life (2. Mai 2015)

Also nach dem Übertakten hab ich jetzt folgende Werte:

i5-750 á 3600Mhz
GA P55M-UD2 Mainboard
R9 270x 2GB RAM
8GB RAM (666Mhz Dram, 2131Mhz NB)

hast mir jetzt paar Tipps zu den Grafikeinstellungen?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. Mai 2015)

Schau dir mal genau den Post 186 an 

Das sollte bei dir auch so funktionieren !


----------



## Nynx4life (2. Mai 2015)

Okay, 

lief grad im LFR flüssig bei 50-55Fps, (GPU gerade mal bei 25% :o)
Open World Garni 45-55 Fps und 
Stormshield zw 20-30fps.

Danke dir!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (2. Mai 2015)

Bitte !


----------



## Nynx4life (5. Mai 2015)

Okay, doch noch eine Frage:

Wenn ich noch etwas mehr Leistung rauskitzeln wollen würde, welche Einstellungen sollte ich dann ändern?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (5. Mai 2015)

Hast du die Schlachtzug Einstellungen auch genau so übernommen ?

Welt und Schlachtzug sind 2 verschiedene daher die Frage.

Teste mal 

- Vsync deaktiviert 
- Dreifach Buffering deaktiviert 
- Eingabe Verzögerung deaktiviert

Dann stelle mal deine maximale Vordergrund FPS auf 57 FPS.


----------



## Nynx4life (7. Mai 2015)

Okay, mit der Leistung bin ich so langsam zufrieden... danke dir! 

Allerdings liegt jetzt meine SSD vor mir und ich würde gerne Windows von HDD auf SSD clonen.
Hast du da irgendwelche Anleitungen oder ne Empfehlung zur Software? 

Danke dir schon mal, wenn nicht auch nicht schlimm!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (7. Mai 2015)

Ne mit Clonen der HDD aud SSD kenne ich mich nicht aus 

Mach mal da einen Thread auf oder schau ob es dass als Thread hier schon gibt.


----------



## Ganjha0081 (10. Mai 2015)

Hi , ich bin neu hier hab eaber deine threads aufmerksam verfolgt. Nun zu meinem Problem:
ich habe auch FPS Probleme grade in einem Raid mit mehr als 10 Spielern irgendwann brechen die FPS komplett ein und es hackt ich bin Heiler 
Mein System ist :
AMD FX 8370 @4,4 GHz, 16 GB Gskill Trident X, Crucial ssd 256 GB und 2x 1 TB WD Caviar 7200, 2x EVGA GTX 970 FTW ACX.2 , Asus Crosshair Formula - Z  ich kann nict verstehn warum ich mit der Hardware Probleme habe. ich habe noch vergessen Win 7 SP1  ich möchte alles auf Ultra spielen ist das damit möglich ?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (10. Mai 2015)

Alles auf Ultra ist mit diesem System nicht möglich !

Ein Grund ist das die Schatten Details nicht auf den Grafikkarten berechnet wird, sondern auf der CPU.
Deine CPU schaft das aber nicht auf Ultra Einstellungen. Auch die Partikel Dichte ist bei Ultra zu hoch.

Nur um 2 Beispiele zu nennen !


----------



## MiezeKatzeGT (20. Juli 2015)

Hallo Martin,

ich hab nun fast alle Beiträge durch gelesen und nur etwas schlauer.
Dein Guide ist echt spitze, habe dadurch schon ein paar FPS mehr raus holen können. Allerdings habe ich teils immer noch arghe FPS Einbrüche - von z.b. 84 auf 19 und es bleibt dann auch nur bei 19-25 FPS.

Was kann ich machen ? Traue mich nicht so recht meinen CPU sehr zu übertakten, da ich bei meinem letzten Versuch beim spielen einen Bluescreen hatte :/

Mein System:
AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE @ x17,5 - 200
ASRock 970 Extreme 3
2x Sapphire HD 5770 Vapor-X Edition
1x GeIL Ram Kit 2x2GB 1333
1x Team Group Ram Kit 2x4GB 1333 
NT ist ein bequiet StraightPower10 600W

So sind derzeit meine Einstellungen in WOW:
siehe Anhang

Hast du noch ein paar Tips für mich ? 
LG Kathleen


----------



## Infux (11. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

sorry für die Wiederbelebung dieses alten Threads. Habe mich hier ein wenig mit Interesse durchgelesen.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen. Ich spiele jetzt ein bisschen WoW Classic und wollte mal fragen, ob die Grafik in WoW Classic von der Auslastung der Computerhardware mit der damaligen Auslastung zu der Zeit dieses Thread vergleichbar ist (2015 zu WoW: Warlords of Draenor Zeiten). Ich kann nur sovie sagen: Es gibt in WoW Classic die "Standard"-Einstellung und eine "Classic"-Einstellung als vorgefertigte Einstellungen zum Auswählen, neben der Möglichkeit es manuell einzustellen. Standard ist eine höhere Einstellung als die Classic-Einstellung und man kann dann auch nch über "standard" gehen natürlich Also denkse schon dass da grafich einiges gemacht wurde. Meine Frage ist einfach, ob ich mich bei WoW Classic von den Grafikeinstellungen her nach diesem Thread hier richten kann? Das würde ja nur gehen, wenn die WoW Classic Grafik die Hardware  genauso auslastet, wie zu Zeit von Warlords of Draenor als dieser Thread erstellt wurde.

Um genauer zu sein, ich habe einen recht alten PC, allerdings kann ich im Startgebiet in WoW Classic eigentlich alle Einstellungen hochschrauben und es läuft alles sehr flüssig, meine einzige Sorge ist, dass meine Lüfter total aufdrehen laut werden und ich den PC unnötig auslaste. Ist dann die Frage, ob sich das lohnt Ist ja auch mehr Stromverbrauch dann 

Ich habe einen Core 2 Quad Q9550 (nicht übertaktet) mit dem Grundtakt 4x 2,83 GHz. Dazu eine GTX 760 und 4 GB DDR2 OCZ RAM, außerdem  einen 60Hz BenQ FullHD Screen, falls das was zur Sache tut. Das Gehäuse ist gut und hat gute Lüfter. Der PC könnte aber staubig sein und ich weißt nicht, ob die Lüfter gerade alle auf Max-Speed laufen, denke nicht, weil mir das eigtl immer zu laut war und ich sie auf der untersten Stufe laufen lasse.

Sollte ich VSync, "Dreifach-Buffering" und "Eingabeverzögerung verringern" aktivieren?

Wie gesagt, WoW Classic läuft im Startgebiet sehr flüssig mit sehr hohen Einstellungen, ob die Lüfter zu stark aufdrehen beobachte ich. Temperaturen so hoch muss ja auch nicht unbedingt sein oder?
Ans Raiden denke ich jetzt noch gar nicht, will nur bissl leveln erst mal und dann mal schauen. Meint ihr für die Zwecke kann mans erst mal auf "Hohen" bis "Ultra" Einstellungen laufen lassen oder eher Unsinn wegen der Belastung des PCs und Stromverbrauch, sowie Temperaturen?

Wie würdet ihr die Grafik für meine Zwecke (bissl Leveln/questen und low Level Instanzen) einstellen?

Ich hab mich um ehrlich zu sein an den Einstellungen orientiert, die MehlstaubtheCat für folgendes System vorgeschlagen hat, aber das bezieht sich ja auf WoW: Warlords of Draenor aus 2015 musss man eventuell beachten und nicht WoW Classic. Würde sogar mehr hochschrauben als dort angegeben, weils eigentlich sehr flüssig läuft wie gesagt. Wie es dann in Battlegrounds und großen Raids aussieht weiß ich nicht, aber das ist jetzt eh noch kein Thema.

World of Warcraft - Performance / Optimierungs Guide ( Win 7 und 8 ) 

Dort stehen die Einstellungen für folgendes System: -Intel Xeon E3 -1231 v3
-ASRock H97 Pro4
-Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB
-Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB
-be quiet! Straight Power 10 500W CM
-Win 7

Ist besser als meine CPU/GPU-Kombi.




Schönen Gruß, vielleicht meldet sich ja jemand Danke schonmal! 
..


----------

